# Just got 8.3



## jbrasure (Jan 1, 2007)

Cool, I just noticed that my Series 3 is running version 8.3 now. I got a message that said there were new HD features when finding programs. However, I dug around the menus for 10 minutes and couldn't find anything new. Does anyone know what the new HD search features are and how to find them?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

There is no priority page for 8.3 on the Series3. Everyone should have it within a week or so.



> *Summary of Changes (preliminary)*
> When viewing the program screen for any recording, you'll now notice a _More Options_ menu item. From here, you'll be able to schedule additional recordings including the option, _Get a Season Pass_.
> 
> New HDTV category added for searches and wishlists, so you can now choose to find and auto-record *only* high-definition programs that meet your search criteria. Note you won't see this new option until your box has downloaded and indexed that information, which may may take ~24 hours.
> ...


Updated May 8


TivoPony said:


> See, I go away for a few days, and there are ten pages of 'I don't have it yet!' posts. And what if's. And all kinds of other conjecture. That's obsession.
> 
> When I say 'short', I mean 'short'. Not 'immediate'. A typical rollout can take anywhere from six to eight weeks (occasionally longer if it's an especially complex release). This one will be much shorter, around half of that.
> 
> ...


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

The release notes in the upgrade message said the filter would be available in any search under "Find Programs", but I also looked around for 10 minutes. Either we're both utter retards, or something's missing...

BTW, the 'more options', which took the place of 'view upcoming episodes' is a lame kludge, making it more difficult to reach the upcoming episodes just to add the season pass option. And for some reason I can't page up/down on the Program screen menus anymore. 

first impressions are a thumbs down.


----------



## FrogGremlin (Mar 25, 2005)

Why, oh why, doesn'T TiVo open-source the UI portions of their code? Things would move along so much better and more quickly - and they might even identify a set of programmers who are willing to sign nda's and help with the parts they don't want to open completely.


----------



## Roderigo (Mar 12, 2002)

bizzy said:


> The release notes in the upgrade message said the filter would be available in any search under "Find Programs", but I also looked around for 10 minutes. Either we're both utter retards, or something's missing...


I wonder if this is something that will take a day or two for new indexes to be built before the feature is activated. Or maybe there's additional data that has to be downloaded to the box, but can only be downloaded once it's running the new software.



bizzy said:


> BTW, the 'more options', which took the place of 'view upcoming episodes' is a lame kludge, making it more difficult to reach the upcoming episodes just to add the season pass option.


Huh? That screen has never had View Upcoming or Season Pass options on it. That's the new feature - the fact you can view upcoming at all from within the now playing list. Before the 8.3 release, if you were in now playing and wanted to see when the next episode was you had to press the tivo button, arrow down to find programs, enter one of the appropriate sub-menus (search, season pass mgr, to do list), and then find the program you were interested in before you could then select View Upcoming. Seems way easier to me to select More Options, and then view upcoming.

I just compared my S3 that hasn't updated to my S2 that has upgraded, and the menu option that was replaced was "Don't do anything." I'm not going to miss that one!



bizzy said:


> And for some reason I can't page up/down on the Program screen menus anymore.


My guess here is that you have folders turned on, but are looking at a program in the top level of now playing. With folders turned on, you can only use page up/down when you're in a folder. It's worked like that for a long while. If that's not what you're seeing - not sure what would be going on.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

you're right, i'd completely forgotten about how they overloaded pageup/pagedown there.


----------



## BillL (Oct 6, 2004)

Did they fix the pixilation issues?


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

BillL said:


> Did they fix the pixilation issues?


I think we will need more than one day to make that determination.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

BillL said:


> Did they fix the pixilation issues?


The only way anyone would be able to answer that is if they in fact have that issue. The majority of people here do not have a pixilation issue and I think it's been demonstrated that this is a cable card issue, not a S3 issue. SCSIRAID I believe is the person on top of this.

I'll be they release it a slowly this week and then pick it up next week. That's how they did 8.1.


----------



## BillL (Oct 6, 2004)

lcann44 said:


> The only way anyone would be able to answer that is if they in fact have that issue. The majority of people here do not have a pixilation issue and I think it's been demonstrated that this is a cable card issue, not a S3 issue. SCSIRAID I believe is the person on top of this.
> 
> I'll be they release it a slowly this week and then pick it up next week. That's how they did 8.1.


It is definately *NOT* a cablecard issue. I can tell you that for sure. My pixilation issues only happen on tuner 1 regardless of which cablecard is in the slot. This is either a TIVO hardware or software problem because my motorola box off the same wire has no pixilation whatsoever. I have had two boxes with the same issue. Lets hope that 8.3 fixes this issue.


----------



## BillL (Oct 6, 2004)

CTLesq said:


> I think we will need more than one day to make that determination.


I wouldn't need more than two seconds to tell you the answer to this. Certain channels that come in at a narrow frequency range are UNWATCHABLE!


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Got the update too, but it rebooted in the middle of recording Lost (actually this happened on the last update too). Should it not check for recordings before rebooting? I thought I had remembered the default reboot time being like 2 in the morning but this occurred shortly after 9pm on the last two updates...


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

BillL said:


> I wouldn't need more than two seconds to tell you the answer to this. Certain channels that come in at a narrow frequency range are UNWATCHABLE!


Your comment is interesting to me on a variety of levels. First I have never heard anyone refer to the "frequency range" they receive their channels on. Are you talking about problems with channel where you receive them over the air?

Second, I was not aware people had a channel or a set of channels that were unwatchable. I thought the problem was intermitent. In fact, I would be willing to guarantee that 99% of us have random pixelation and loss of volume. So it would take several weeks of using 8.3 to determine if that random loss of picture and sound was fixed.

I am very interested in your response to my comments.

Thanks

Craig


----------



## TiivoDog (Feb 14, 2007)

I just forced a connection on one of my S3's and it did not download the update - I wonder if this is another staggered deployment, where some folks got the update for a week before it was made available to everyone else????


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

CTLesq said:


> Your comment is interesting to me on a variety of levels. First I have never heard anyone refer to the "frequency range" they receive their channels on. Are you talking about problems with channel where you receive them over the air?
> 
> Second, I was not aware people had a channel or a set of channels that were unwatchable. I thought the problem was intermitent. In fact, I would be willing to guarantee that 99% of us have random pixelation and loss of volume. So it would take several weeks of using 8.3 to determine if that random loss of picture and sound was fixed.
> 
> ...


Some people have had problems with HD locals on Fios (including myself). When it occurred, the channels would pixellate constantly. It would take about 3 seconds to see if this problem was fixed.

The HD locals that gave me problems were all in the 400-417MHz range I think. It's been a while so those numbers might be wrong, but you get the point. The problem channels all had similar frequencies.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

dig_duggler said:


> Got the update too, but it rebooted in the middle of recording Lost (actually this happened on the last update too). Should it not check for recordings before rebooting? I thought I had remembered the default reboot time being like 2 in the morning but this occurred shortly after 9pm on the last two updates...


Yes, it's still 2am as the standard. My guess is that these pre-releases don't have the same quality checks as the real release, and that you're rebooting at 2am GMT instead of 2am local time (ie, TiVo goofed).


----------



## BillL (Oct 6, 2004)

CTLesq said:


> Your comment is interesting to me on a variety of levels. First I have never heard anyone refer to the "frequency range" they receive their channels on. Are you talking about problems with channel where you receive them over the air?
> 
> Second, I was not aware people had a channel or a set of channels that were unwatchable. I thought the problem was intermitent. In fact, I would be willing to guarantee that 99% of us have random pixelation and loss of volume. So it would take several weeks of using 8.3 to determine if that random loss of picture and sound was fixed.
> 
> ...


Cox cable. No over the air at all.
Yes, I am not at all concerned with the intermittant pixilation or audio dropoffs. I can live with them. Any channels that are in the 600khz - 688khz frequency pixilate notstop and are literally unwatchable. YESHD is the worst offender. My wife is a yankee fan and we can not watch for 30 seconds straight. I am not the only one with this issue and like I mentioned, I have had two boxes both with the same problem.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

BillL said:


> It is definately *NOT* a cablecard issue. I can tell you that for sure. My pixilation issues only happen on tuner 1 regardless of which cablecard is in the slot. This is either a TIVO hardware or software problem because my motorola box off the same wire has no pixilation whatsoever. I have had two boxes with the same issue. Lets hope that 8.3 fixes this issue.


Let's say you're right and this is a TiVo issue. How come it wasn't fixed when 8.1 was released? I mean I can see from previous postings that this was talked about months ago.

If it wasn't fixed with 8.1 it probably will not be fixed by 8.3. And the reason it probably won't be fixed is it's not a TiVo S3 issue but something else going on with your equipment. Maybe you have a bad S3?

To the best of my knowledge no one has demonstrated that this is an S3 issue.


----------



## entropy (Apr 1, 2002)

I just got 8.3... the speed of finding programs is greatly improved. They also moved the HD folder to the bottom of the list, where the other smart folders happen to live.

~ Kiran <[email protected]>


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

BillL said:


> Cox cable. No over the air at all.
> Yes, I am not at all concerned with the intermittant pixilation or audio dropoffs. I can live with them. Any channels that are in the 600khz - 688khz frequency pixilate notstop and are literally unwatchable. YESHD is the worst offender. My wife is a yankee fan and we can not watch for 30 seconds straight. I am not the only one with this issue and like I mentioned, I have had two boxes both with the same problem.


I appreciate the response. I wasn't aware people were having those problems.

As a Yankee fan myself, having YESHD go bad would absolutely make me go nuts.

Have you possibly considered having Cox come out and we wire your entire cable set up?

I am not very technically inclined but I have heard in some instances people have too much signal and that can cause problems.

Craig


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

CrispyCritter said:


> Yes, it's still 2am as the standard. My guess is that these pre-releases don't have the same quality checks as the real release, and that you're rebooting at 2am GMT instead of 2am local time (ie, TiVo goofed).


TiVo has used the same reboot logic for as far as I can remember. Why would the logic change now? It will never reboot during a recording and it always reboots at 2am local time. If the person's box rebooted, it probably had nothing to do with the software update.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

rainwater said:


> TiVo has used the same reboot logic for as far as I can remember. Why would the logic change now? It will never reboot during a recording and it always reboots at 2am local time. If the person's box rebooted, it probably had nothing to do with the software update.


Um, I was watching tv and it rebooted. While recording. Around 9:15 pm. And the same thing happened last update. It's a glitch of some kind. It has never rebooted itself except for software updates to my knowledge. Recording Lost on one tuner and watching sd on the other.

@CrispyCritter - I like the GMT theory but I'm central (-6, so doesn't quite fit).


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

I just checked TiVo's 8.3 priority list and it still is only for Series-2 and errors with a 648 serial.


----------



## Roderigo (Mar 12, 2002)

TiivoDog said:


> I just forced a connection on one of my S3's and it did not download the update - I wonder if this is another staggered deployment, where some folks got the update for a week before it was made available to everyone else????


Tivo has always done it this way.

See this post from a few releases back.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5097732&&#post5097732

And that post also applies to:


CrispyCritter said:


> My guess is that these pre-releases don't have the same quality checks as the real release, and that you're rebooting at 2am GMT instead of 2am local time (ie, TiVo goofed).


These pre-releases are exactly the same software as the final release, so they better have the same quality checks. And, besides, if this were a real bug, it would have been a bug in the 8.1.1 software, since that's the software that decides when to do the reboot.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Roderigo said:


> These pre-releases are exactly the same software as the final release, so they better have the same quality checks. And, besides, if this were a real bug, it would have been a bug in the 8.1.1 software, since that's the software that decides when to do the reboot.


I'm sure the actual software is the same. it's the instructions sent about what to do with the software that I suspect are are the problem here. I would expect they have some standard data form that gets sent along that includes the options of how to handle the reboot; it's this form that I suspect was filled in incorrectly.


----------



## ncbagwell (Feb 15, 2005)

So....

I'm guessing there's no MRV or TTG in 8.3?


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

ncbagwell said:


> So....
> 
> I'm guessing there's no MRV or TTG in 8.3?


Ha. Whew.. That was a good one.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

ncbagwell said:


> So....
> 
> I'm guessing there's no MRV or TTG in 8.3?


Then why am I able to......ooops.....never mind.....


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

jbrasure said:


> Cool, I just noticed that my Series 3 is running version 8.3 now. I got a message that said there were new HD features when finding programs. However, I dug around the menus for 10 minutes and couldn't find anything new. Does anyone know what the new HD search features are and how to find them?


The latest data from the service (today) will support the HD category. Please have your box connect to the service, and then see if they show up (it may take a bit for the new data to index).

UPDATE - I've been told it could take up to 24 hours after the category appears on your system before the data is indexed and ready to search. So...patience is a virtue. 

Thanks!
Pony


----------



## Ian (Mar 7, 2000)

Hi Pony-

If we go to the 8.3 Priority page, can we now enter an S3 service number, or has the switch just been flipped for everyone?

Thanks!

-Ian


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Ian said:


> Hi Pony-
> 
> If we go to the 8.3 Priority page, can we now enter an S3 service number, or has the switch just been flipped for everyone?
> 
> ...


I'm guessing there is no need for a S3 priority page given the small number of users for the platform. The roll out for it should be pretty quick.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

For those that have tested out the HD category I'm curious to know exactly how it works. For instance:
1. Does it filter out non-HD channels completely or just give them lower priority? If it filters them out completely that means in some cases I will need duplicate wishlists - one with the HD filter applied and one without.
2. For non-HD programs on HD channels (such as Survivor) will the wishlist filter those out as well? If so that means again a need to have duplicate wishlists

i.e. The functionality I'm really looking for is to give HD broadcasts (and HD channels) higher priority than SD, but not completely ignore SD broadcasts and channels.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

rainwater said:


> I'm guessing there is no need for a S3 priority page given the small number of users for the platform. The roll out for it should be pretty quick.


You are exactly right...very short rollout for Series3's, so there won't be a priority page for those boxes.

Pony


----------



## jbrasure (Jan 1, 2007)

TiivoDog said:


> I just forced a connection on one of my S3's and it did not download the update - I wonder if this is another staggered deployment, where some folks got the update for a week before it was made available to everyone else????


I have 2 Tivos, and only one of them got the update. Thus, it appears to be a staggered rollout.


----------



## A2Tivo (Sep 11, 2004)

lcann44 said:


> Let's say you're right and this is a TiVo issue. How come it wasn't fixed when 8.1 was released? I mean I can see from previous postings that this was talked about months ago.
> 
> If it wasn't fixed with 8.1 it probably will not be fixed by 8.3. And the reason it probably won't be fixed is it's not a TiVo S3 issue but something else going on with your equipment. Maybe you have a bad S3?
> 
> To the best of my knowledge no one has demonstrated that this is an S3 issue.


The original 8.0 had these pixelation issues. And then the 8.0 SP was released in December of 2006. This seemed to completely fix the pixelation issue as I never encountered it with that version of the software. Then 8.1 was released and it came back. The fact that the pixelation issue came back for me minutes after the reboot from the 8.1 update is proof enough for me that this is a Tivo software issue. Especially considering that I ran the 8.0 SP for several months without a single pixelation incident. Sometimes it only occurs a couple of times per show ... I can live with that. But sometimes it is constant throughout the show, rendering it unwatchable.

BTW, I record all HD strictly OTA. I do not have cable cards. It only happens on a few channels (NBC and PBS.) And both of these channels have the same signal strength as all of my others, so that can't be the problem.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

A2Tivo said:


> BTW, I record all HD strictly OTA. I do not have cable cards. It only happens on a few channels (NBC and PBS.) And both of these channels have the same signal strength as all of my others, so that can't be the problem.


...unless, of course, there are mulitpath issues for those channels.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

A2Tivo said:


> The original 8.0 had these pixelation issues. And then the 8.0 SP was released in December of 2006. This seemed to completely fix the pixelation issue as I never encountered it with that version of the software. Then 8.1 was released and it came back. The fact that the pixelation issue came back for me minutes after the reboot from the 8.1 update is proof enough for me that this is a Tivo software issue. Especially considering that I ran the 8.0 SP for several months without a single pixelation incident. Sometimes it only occurs a couple of times per show ... I can live with that. But sometimes it is constant throughout the show, rendering it unwatchable.
> 
> BTW, I record all HD strictly OTA. I do not have cable cards. It only happens on a few channels (NBC and PBS.) And both of these channels have the same signal strength as all of my others, so that can't be the problem.


People were complaining about this before the 8.1 update. These pixelation problems are individual issues and have nothing to do with the S3 itself.

Try moving your antenna if your OTA. And are you going by the signals that the S3 is showing? If you hook up a regular STB do you have pixelation then?

No, I don't believe that any upgrade of the S3 has ever been designed to take care of pixelation. And I don't think this one is either. Show me any documentiation from a TiVo Rep here in this forum that says any of the updates included taking care of a pixelation problem, then I will accept it.


----------



## tach32000 (Jan 28, 2004)

Hmm....called home a few times, but didn't get the 8.3 update..


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

I got my 8.3 update this morning and forced a restart to install it a couple of hours ago. My latest data download was not done until a short while ago, so the indexing has not gone far enough yet for me to test the HD search function. Assuming it works as advertised, the HD search function will represent a huge improvement for me. I watch a lot of movies but none in SD, with the exception of the few that are shown OAR  mostly on the Turner Classic Movies Channel.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

tach32000 said:


> Hmm....called home a few times, but didn't get the 8.3 update..


The more times you call the farther you get pushed back on the list.

Naw, just kidding. They are probably going to handle it like the 8.1 release. A little now and then everyone later.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

Can anyone confirm if this has been fixed?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=347494


----------



## Roderigo (Mar 12, 2002)

George Cifranci said:


> Can anyone confirm if this has been fixed?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=347494


I think this was also a bug in the Series2 release, so you should ask over in the general forum. More people have the series 2 release at this point.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

It's been fixed...I just tried it. And I also posted the fix in the original thread and in a new thread...sorry.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Roderigo said:


> My guess here is that you have folders turned on, but are looking at a program in the top level of now playing. With folders turned on, you can only use page up/down when you're in a folder. It's worked like that for a long while. If that's not what you're seeing - not sure what would be going on.


I think you're mistaken.

I don't have the update yet (at least I didn't as of this morning).. but I absolutely positive have used page up/down in the top level of now playing.. because I had to use it to get past the "Recently Deleted Folder jumps around" issue.. (Where you'd have to move up/down to get the Recently Deleted" folder to really jump to the bottom of the list when you exit out of it. (I also have used page up/down in my folders of ~20 poker shows)

I sure HOPE that is fixed.


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

mattack said:


> I think you're mistaken.
> 
> I don't have the update yet (at least I didn't as of this morning).. but I absolutely positive have used page up/down in the top level of now playing.. .


Yes, but can you page up/down to move between shows when you're viewing the screen for a particular show? I think not.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

It would help if someone posted the 8.3 Priority page here. It took me a long time to find it.

http://research.tivo.com/83priority/


----------



## Roderigo (Mar 12, 2002)

Carlos_E said:


> It would help if someone posted the 8.3 Priority page here. It took me a long time to find it.


See Pony's post up a few from yours. There isn't going to be a priority page for Series3.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

Roderigo said:


> See Pony's post up a few from yours. There isn't going to be a priority page for Series3.


I just saw it.

I tried connecting 5 times. I don't have the update.


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

Carlos_E said:


> I just saw it.
> 
> I tried connecting 5 times. I don't have the update.


Once you submit your TSN to the Priority List, it does take a day or two for it to actually make its way to your TiVo. It's not instant. ;-)


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Omikron said:


> Once you submit your TSN to the Priority List, it does take a day or two for it to actually make its way to your TiVo. It's not instant. ;-)


There is no Priority List for 8.3 on S3 according to Pony.


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

sfhub said:


> There is no Priority List for 8.3 on S3 according to Pony.


Indeed. For some reason I thought that Carlos_E's post was made in the 8.3 thread in the Coffee House forum, and that he was not receiving the update after submitting his S2 unit to the list. That's what happens when you have 12 threads open in Firefox I suppose.


----------



## srea (Oct 13, 2000)

dig_duggler said:


> Um, I was watching tv and it rebooted. While recording. Around 9:15 pm. And the same thing happened last update. It's a glitch of some kind. It has never rebooted itself except for software updates to my knowledge. Recording Lost on one tuner and watching sd on the other.
> 
> @CrispyCritter - I like the GMT theory but I'm central (-6, so doesn't quite fit).


I'm in FL and we are -4 hrs off GMT so I assume CT would be -5 hrs.

Is there any chance your Zip code is messed up? I assume that sets your time zone.


----------



## jbrasure (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, I've had 8.3 for several days now. Still no evidence of any new HD stuff in the Find Programs menus.


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

srea said:


> I'm in FL and we are -4 hrs off GMT so I assume CT would be -5 hrs.


Thats Daylight time, which is currently right but is an arbitrary construct. Comparing GMT to standard time, which is based on the earths actual movement, makes the Eastern Time Zone 5 hours earlier and the Central 6 hours earlier than GMT, because they are, respectively, 5 and 6 time zones away from Greenwich.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

Carlos_E said:


> I just saw it.
> 
> I tried connecting 5 times. I don't have the update.


He did say "very short rollout", not "big switch for everyone at once". So it could still be a day or two.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

Boot said:


> He did say "very short rollout", not "big switch for everyone at once". So it could still be a day or two.


Maybe in the next two or three weeks?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

gwsat said:


> Thats Daylight time, which is currently right but is an arbitrary construct. Comparing GMT to standard time, which is based on the earths actual movement, makes the Eastern Time Zone 5 hours earlier and the Central 6 hours earlier than GMT, because they are, respectively, 5 and 6 time zones away from Greenwich.


Yes, the Central time zone is 6 zones away from GMT, which means local time for dig_duggler (Central Daylight Time) is 5 hours away from GMT. I.e., his TiVo rebooted a bit after 2 am GMT. That's the reason I suggested the possibility, though I'm not sure how likely it is given that no one else noticed  .


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

CrispyCritter said:


> Yes, the Central time zone is 6 zones away from GMT, which means local time for dig_duggler (Central Daylight Time) is 5 hours away from GMT. I.e., his TiVo rebooted a bit after 2 am GMT. That's the reason I suggested the possibility, though I'm not sure how likely it is given that no one else noticed  .


freaking daylight savings time. doh.

still it was 9:12 ish when it happened and I seem to be the only one. But it's only happened (again, to my knowledge) on the last two updates so something odd is going on...


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

ncbagwell said:


> So....
> 
> I'm guessing there's no MRV or TTG in 8.3?


We would have no way of knowing.

They could've put MRV, TTG, Esata all in 8.3, but until they turn it on, it still won't work. Transfers are disabled online, and you can't enable them from their website.


----------



## frantishak (Dec 7, 2006)

I am guessing that manual QAM remapping (or an automated one based on PSIP data) is not there either, right?


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

lcann44 said:


> The only way anyone would be able to answer that is if they in fact have that issue. The majority of people here do not have a pixilation issue and I think it's been demonstrated that this is a cable card issue, not a S3 issue. SCSIRAID I believe is the person on top of this.
> 
> I'll be they release it a slowly this week and then pick it up next week. That's how they did 8.1.


The last time I talked to Tivo relative to the pixelation issue (which was Monday) they had NOT decided that it was ANYTHING.....

All the data I have taken points to the Tivo. My latest experiment was to put a cablecard in a TV on exactly the same cable line that was hooked to the glitching Tivo.... The TV generated ZERO pixelation. This would tend to indicate that the problem was not on the 'cable' side of the cablecard.... (ie the ability to receive ECM's and decode the stream).


----------



## ZikZak (Aug 12, 2002)

Does anyone know yet if 8.3 will display OTA channels with bad PSIP data?


----------



## Kit_C (Oct 29, 1999)

I tried adding my service number to the 8.3 priority list, but saw the following:



> Only DVRs with TiVo Service Numbers beginning with the following numbers are eligible for this software:
> 110, 130, 140, 230, 240, 264, 275, 540, 542, 565, 590, 595, and 649.


Mine starts with 648, and sure enough, the web page will not accept my Tivo Service Number.

Any idea if I'll get it eventually?

Thx.

Kit


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5098567&&#post5098567


TiVoPony said:


> You are exactly right...very short rollout for Series3's, so there won't be a priority page for those boxes.
> 
> Pony


----------



## gwar9999 (Jan 16, 2007)

My S3 just received the 8.3 update today. Thankfully, it appears that TiVo mostly fixed the channel surfing bug. Now, when viewing Live TV, pressing Channel Up/Down repeatedly (w/ little pause) no longer loops over the same channel repeatedly. That is, previously, pressing Ch+ repeatedly when on 34 would result in 35,35,35,... Now, the same sequence of events produces the correct behavior, 35,36,37,...

The one area that isn't fixed-- holding down Ch+ or Ch- in Live TV does nothing. The expected behavior is for the channel to change sequentially (in the respective direction) until the button is released. The S3 IR transmission LED shows that it's receiving the signals (by remaining illuminated while the button is being pressed) but the S3 appears to ignore the signals.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Kit_C said:


> I tried adding my service number to the 8.3 priority list, but saw the following:
> 
> Mine starts with 648, and sure enough, the web page will not accept my Tivo Service Number.
> 
> ...


It's been stated multiple times in the thread that there is no priority list for this Series 3 software update; everyone should have it within a few days.


----------



## Ron Tobin (May 13, 2004)

SCSIRAID said:


> The last time I talked to Tivo relative to the pixelation issue (which was Monday) they had NOT decided that it was ANYTHING.....
> 
> All the data I have taken points to the Tivo. My latest experiment was to put a cablecard in a TV on exactly the same cable line that was hooked to the glitching Tivo.... The TV generated ZERO pixelation. This would tend to indicate that the problem was not on the 'cable' side of the cablecard.... (ie the ability to receive ECM's and decode the stream).


I'm a Fios customer. My pixelization is only on the 8 channels which are on the frequencies between 717mhz and 733mhz. I spoke with Tivo two nights ago, and they suggested an amplfier on the line. VZ tried one, and it did nothing. Signal levels within that frequency range still bounce all over the place. Tivo tech support is interested in me reporting any changes once I get 8.3.

I'm hopeful that someone(s) will get to the bottom of it. For some of the Fios customers, the problems seem to be only in the frequency range I mention. I'm guessing that other providers have their own unique set of frequencies that are problematic.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

TiivoDog said:


> I just forced a connection on one of my S3's and it did not download the update - I wonder if this is another staggered deployment, where some folks got the update for a week before it was made available to everyone else????


Our S2's are all on 8.3 but our S3 is still on 8.1 as well. Just forced a connection, but no 8.3 update.  Tried the priority list and it still only accepts S2 model numbers.

Patience? I don't have time for that!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

richsadams said:


> Tried the priority list and it still only accepts S2 model numbers.





TiVoPony said:


> You are exactly right...very short rollout for Series3's, so there won't be a priority page for those boxes.
> 
> Pony


What part of Pony's statement don't you understand?


----------



## Trel (Mar 12, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> What part of Pony's statement don't you understand?


I believe we understand a very short rollout means very short as in 24 to 48 hours. Very short is subjective depending on which side of the rollout you are on. As customers are are anxious for the latest software for features and bugfixes. TiVo is rolling it out slowly to avoid additional load on their servers from a large rollout all at once.


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> What part of Pony's statement don't you understand?


Thanks for your courteous comment to a good natured, albeit ill-informed, question from an infrequent poster. I am sure that he appreciated your kindness and evident social skill at least as much as I did. Welcome to TiVo Community Forum, indeed!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

gwsat said:


> Thanks for your courteous comment to a good natured, albeit ill-informed, question from an infrequent poster. I am sure that he appreciated your kindness and evident social skill at least as much as I did. Welcome to TiVo Community Forum, indeed!


You're welcome.

Pony said, in *THIS* thread, "they're won't be a priority page", yet people keep asking the same question which has been answered (and re-stated by several posters).


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Pony said, in *THIS* thread, "they're won't be a priority page", yet people keep asking the same question which has been answered (and re-stated by several posters).


But there does seem to be legitimate confusion between what TiVo Pony and the TiVo website state.

Found at: http://research.tivo.com/83priority/
TiVo Spring 2007 Service Update

Thank you for your interest in the new TiVo Spring 2007 Service Update, featuring new options for recorded programs and improved TiVoCast support!

This update is for TiVo Series2 Digital Video Recorders only! DIRECTV DVRs with TiVo and TiVo Series1 DVRs are not eligible for this update.

Have a TiVo Series3 Digital Media Recorder? This update is not yet available for these units.

Only DVRs with TiVo Service Numbers beginning with the following numbers are eligible for this software:
110, 130, 140, 230, 240, 264, 275, 540, 542, 565, 590, 595, and 649.

(You can find your TiVo Service Number by going to:
TiVo Central -> Messages and Settings -> System Information.)

*** Please note: It may take up to three business days to receive your new software. We appreciate your patience.

You have received the update when the software version in the System Information screen begins with "8.3". For more information, please visit our Customer Support site.

Thank you for using the TiVo Service!

TiVo Customer Support

______

I don't doubt that people who have a Series 3 that they are getting 8.3, but where does it leave me as a S3 owner that has a DVR that begins with a sequence that isn't one of the sequences listed above and has a S3 when the website says the update isn't available for me?

I don't think its an unreasonable question.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

You're missing the point....which is -- there is NO PRIORITY LIST for S3 owners. That's my only point, and it's one that is apparently being missed by many people. I understand the concern from S3 owners who haven't received 8.3 yet....but I'm sure they'll eventually get it. Folks just need to be patient...I have the update...it's nothing earth-shattering...so everyone needs to relax.


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> You're missing the point....which is -- there is NO PRIORITY LIST for S3 owners. That's my only point, and it's one that is apparently being missed by many people. I understand the concern from S3 owners who haven't received 8.3 yet....but I'm sure they'll eventually get it. Folks just need to be patient...I have the update...it's nothing earth-shattering...so everyone needs to relax.


Fair enough regarding the priority list. Honestly, I can't imagine there are enough of us that it would take more than a week or two to get all the S3 owners an update.

My follow up question however would be, and perhaps it is more appropriately directed to TiVo Pony as opposed to a member of TCF (who can surmise as well as I can, and just as accurately) is, is the information on TiVo.com innaccurate, ie all S3 owners will be receiving the upgrade? I can't see a point to excluding certain S3 owners from the update, but then again my 3 digit code isn't listed as being eligible. But all this goes away if TiVo.com has bad info on it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

My guess is the Web site has wrong info. I, also, can't imagine any S3 owners not getting the rollout.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

So where is that priority list for the S3 again? 

Seriously, you guys are killing me - I'm on a trip for work (actually sitting in DFW now on the way home, but I won't be home until midnight) and all I can do is read about a new toy to play with when I get home.


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Pony said, in *THIS* thread, "they're won't be a priority page", yet people keep asking the same question which has been answered (and re-stated by several posters).


I know what TiVoPony said and I concede that the poster was careless in not noting it, too., Nevertheless, does such a gaffe really warrant going out of ones way to be offensive? Not to me it doesnt.

People come here for information and support. We all make mistakes sometimes so those of us who post here regularly should try to help others correct their errors in a courteous, instructive way, not by playing GOTCHA in as hostile a way as possible. Think about it.


----------



## jbrasure (Jan 1, 2007)

Ah, I finally see some new HD options now. There is an "HD" category when searching by title or creating WishLists. Cool!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

gwsat said:


> I know what TiVoPony said and I concede that the poster was careless in not noting it, too., Nevertheless, does such a gaffe really warrant going out of ones way to be offensive? Not to me it doesnt.
> 
> People come here for information and support. We all make mistakes sometimes so those of us who post here regularly should try to help others correct their errors in a courteous, instructive way, not by playing GOTCHA in as hostile a way as possible. Think about it.


Well said


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

gwsat said:


> I know what TiVoPony said and I concede that the poster was careless in not noting it, too., Nevertheless, does such a gaffe really warrant going out of ones way to be offensive? Not to me it doesnt.
> 
> People come here for information and support. We all make mistakes sometimes so those of us who post here regularly should try to help others correct their errors in a courteous, instructive way, not by playing GOTCHA in as hostile a way as possible. Think about it.


I see SCSIRAID's point. Time and time again throughout the thread "Where is the priority list?"

And I didn't think his posts were not sarcastic or cruel. Just enough's enough. Does anybody actually read any of these threads from the beginning? For crying out loud there are only 3 pages here.

And whether it's a "short" roll out, a "big" roll out, or whatever what's the difference? It's not that big of a deal and you'll get it when it get's here. Chill.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

lcann44 said:


> I see SCSIRAID's point. Time and time again throughout the thread "Where is the priority list?"
> 
> And I didn't think his posts were not sarcastic or cruel. Just enough's enough. Does anybody actually read any of these threads from the beginning? For crying out loud there are only 3 pages here.
> 
> And whether it's a "short" roll out, a "big" roll out, or whatever what's the difference? It's not that big of a deal and you'll get it when it get's here. Chill.


So what. If you don't like the questions. Skip it. Don't read them.


----------



## Tuckrat (Feb 4, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> You're missing the point....which is -- there is NO PRIORITY LIST for S3 owners. That's my only point, and it's one that is apparently being missed by many people. I understand the concern from S3 owners who haven't received 8.3 yet....but I'm sure they'll eventually get it. Folks just need to be patient...I have the update...it's nothing earth-shattering...so everyone needs to relax.


So wait a minute - are you saying that S3 units *cannot* be added to the priority list?

JUST KIDDING! 

This thread has been one of the most hilarious ones in some time, I couldn't resist. Sorry... Back to lurking!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

lcann44 said:


> I see SCSIRAID's point. Time and time again throughout the thread "Where is the priority list?"
> 
> And I didn't think his posts were not sarcastic or cruel. Just enough's enough. Does anybody actually read any of these threads from the beginning? For crying out loud there are only 3 pages here.
> 
> And whether it's a "short" roll out, a "big" roll out, or whatever what's the difference? It's not that big of a deal and you'll get it when it get's here. Chill.


As I've been saying... ...now off to threads that really matter.


----------



## ivyvine420 (Mar 14, 2007)

I got the 8.3 Software Update for the Series 3 the same day as I got it for the Series 2 I have (I think it was on Monday morning when I turned on the TV and saw it) and while I have signed up for the Priority List in the past for that Series 2 Humax unit, I *did not* do so this time...

The 8.3 for the Series 3 is slightly different, hence the reason it wasn't added to the Priority Release list with the other boxes, it has it's own special version (for the HD and other little fixes).

My Series 2 Humax DRT800 unit lists: 8.3-01-2-595

My Series 3 unit lists: 8.3.1.L1-01-2-648


----------



## cokyq (Jan 21, 2007)

No 8.3 update for me, yet... anxiuously waiting.


----------



## entropy (Apr 1, 2002)

gwsat said:


> We all make mistakes sometimes so those of us who post here regularly should try to help others correct their errors in a courteous, instructive way, not by playing GOTCHA in as hostile a way as possible. Think about it.


The key word there is "instructive." In many cases, and certainly the one in question, part of what the original poster needs to be instructed about is reading comprehension--namely, how to read a thread and comprehend the meaning of postings already made to it.

~ Kiran <[email protected]>


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

cokyq said:


> No 8.3 update for me, yet... anxiuously waiting.


You probably won't get it until late Monday or Tuesday then.

Just to reiterate TiVo's rollout strategy (since I don't see it in this thread):
TiVo releases the software to a few random users (my guess is 100-1000) as a final test of primarily the rollout procedure. They then wait a week and see if there were any complaints to the TiVo service reps and if they need to tweak anything (like the message to users). They then start the full rollout. With the S2's that means a priority list, the S3 user base is small enough not to bother. Once the full rollout starts, TiVos are updated as fast as the TiVo servers can handle the network load. That can be over a month on the S2s; it seemed to be a day or two on the S3 8.1 release.

It looks like the random release happens at the beginning of a week (makes sense since it gives the full staff a chance to correct problems). So I would expect the full rollout to start on Monday.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

lcann44 said:


> I see SCSIRAID's point. Time and time again throughout the thread "Where is the priority list?"
> 
> And I didn't think his posts were not sarcastic or cruel. Just enough's enough. Does anybody actually read any of these threads from the beginning? For crying out loud there are only 3 pages here.
> 
> And whether it's a "short" roll out, a "big" roll out, or whatever what's the difference? It's not that big of a deal and you'll get it when it get's here. Chill.


If I comb my hair just right... you cant see it anymore....

I didnt say a thing....


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

Carlos_E said:


> So what. If you don't like the questions. Skip it. Don't read them.


Heh. I'd expect that from you. You frequently ask questions that have already been answered.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

SCSIRAID said:


> If I comb my hair just right... you cant see it anymore....
> 
> I didnt say a thing....


Sorry. I don't know why I said you. I meant Bierboy.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Carlos_E said:


> So what. If you don't like the questions. Skip it. Don't read them.


If you don't like the "insensitive" replies, you can skip those too.


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

Carlos_E said:


> So what. If you don't like the questions. Skip it. Don't read them.


Thats what I usually do. I commented this time because I like Bierboy and have had a number of useful exchanges with him about the S3, so I thought it appropriate to state my position. But, as Bierboy himself has wisely noted, its time to move on to threads that really matter.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

gwsat said:


> Thats what I usually do. I commented this time because I like Bierboy and have had a number of useful exchanges with him about the S3, so I thought it appropriate to state my position. But, as Bierboy himself has wisely noted, its time to move on to threads that really matter.


Agreed. Looks like this update is not a big push at this time at all. I don't see too many people reporting receiving it. Maybe next week will be the larger push. Unless they are having some problems with that HD selection thing.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

lcann44 said:


> Looks like this update is not a big push at this time at all. I don't see too many people reporting receiving it.


Why don't you just sign up on the priority page? 

 ROTFLMAO!! ​


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

lcann44 said:


> Heh. I'd expect that from you. You frequently ask questions that have already been answered.


Big deal. You act as if a previously asked question threatens your life. I am a mod and admin on SEVERAL forums. Previously asked questions come with the territory. It happens, get over it.


jhimmel said:


> If you don't like the "insensitive" replies, you can skip those too.


I agree. Most people who ask previously asked questions are newbies. When someone responds with sarcasm or insults, it makes a hostile environment. It doesn't make a newbie feel very welcome. If you see a previously asked question, direct them to the response and move on or skip the post.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Carlos_E said:


> I agree. Most people who ask previously asked questions are newbies. When someone responds with sarcasm or insults, it makes a hostile environment. It doesn't make a newbie feel very welcome. If you see a previously asked question, direct them to the response and move on or skip the post.


Precisely.

Why do some people have such a hard time being helpful and polite?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

rdrrepair said:


> Why don't you just sign up on the priority page?


There's no priority page for the S3 for 8.3.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Guys, let's please focus on 8.3 and what's new and/or fixed, rather than arguing over nonsense. If a post doesn't have anything to do with 8.3, like this one, please just ignore it.

If you find anything else new, please post so I can update the second post in this thread.


----------



## Ron Tobin (May 13, 2004)

Not sure if this is new information, but someone brought this article to my attention.

http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/04/27/series3-8-3-udpate-brings-new-hd-features/

It mentions that, among other things, it's supposed to address some Fios problems. Anxiously awaiting my update.


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> Guys, let's please focus on 8.3 and what's new and/or fixed, rather than arguing over nonsense. If a post doesn't have anything to do with 8.3, like this one, please just ignore it.
> 
> If you find anything else new, please post so I can update the second post in this thread.


Thats probably good advice, although I question how efficacious it will be. Folks often do not take well to unsolicited advice. Nevertheless, in the spirit of good feeling and cooperation, Ill add a couple of comments about 8.3 (  ):

The more I use it, the more I love 8.3s newly added ability to limit a search to HD shows only. Also, I have enjoyed being able to look at upcoming showings of a given show from the Now Showing menu. All in all, 8.3 seems like a nice step forward.

I cant imagine why some S3 owners still have not yet received 8.3. Had it happened to me, I would not have been a happy camper, either.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

gwsat said:


> I cant imagine why some S3 owners still have not yet received 8.3. Had it happened to me, I would not have been a happy camper, either.


I'm impatiently waiting for it.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Carlos_E said:


> I'm impatiently waiting for it.


me too.....


----------



## Trel (Mar 12, 2007)

SCSIRAID said:


> me too.....


Same here.


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

Same here. OH wait I don't even have my S3 yet.  Should be here this week.


----------



## TracyMiller (May 12, 2004)

Add me to the list of people who have not yet received the 8.3 software. I am excited about the new HDTV category.


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

I haven't got it, either, and I've been missing the HD category quite a bit. I guess it figures that I wouldn't have it yet, being someone who actually cares about the new features.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

Carlos_E said:


> Big deal. You act as if a previously asked question threatens your life. I am a mod and admin on SEVERAL forums. Previously asked questions come with the territory. It happens, get over it.


Wow, not only are you incorrect you're totally rude. I'm glad I don't go to any forums you do moderate at. And thank goodness you're NOT a moderator here.

I love it when people come in and mention how they are moderators at other forums, so don't tell them how to behave. You're the one who needs to get over it and while your at it, get over yourself.

Now that I've had my talk with Carlos E, professional moderator , I would like to get back on subject. No, I haven't received my update yet, I'm patiently waiting. I've only made one extra call, which for me is excellent. I want the update but I'm not that excited about it on the other hand. Still anything that's new....


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

I have decided I am not going to force a call. Here are my thoughts.

First, there are so few surprises in life. One morning I will wake up and it will be there and I will be suprised.

Second, updates are infrequent. So why rush this one? Within a day of getting it, I will have forgotten what the S3 was like without it.

So I have decided I am going to savor the wait.

Craig

PS - I do hope I get it soon though!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Things to do while waiting for the update:


Watch recorded shows on your TiVo.
Listen to a Live365 station on your TiVo.
Work on a jigsaw puzzle.
Go outside and take a walk. (BTW that big bright thing in the sky is called the Sun).
Read a good book (like the dictionary).
Get addicted to World of Warcraft and forget you have a TiVo.
Learn a foreign language
Compute PI to 1000 decimal places.
Watch TV, repeat everything said in an Italian accent.
Troll the ReplayTV forums.
Force a connection update on your S3 every few minutes. Oh wait, that's on the list of thing *not* to do.


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

morac said:


> Things to do while waiting for the update:
> 
> 
> Watch recorded shows on your TiVo.
> ...


12. Dont worry, be happy.


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

13. Wait for your TiVo Series 3 and kiss your TWC HD-DVR goodbye.


----------



## Saxion (Sep 18, 2006)

frantishak said:


> I am guessing that manual QAM remapping (or an automated one based on PSIP data) is not there either, right?


Sadly, no change to this situation.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Man, people around here seem to think 8.3 is the best thing since sliced bread. Trust me, it's not.


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Man, people around here seem to think 8.3 is the best thing since sliced bread. Trust me, it's not.


What if I put a little jam on my S3 after I get 8.3?


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> Man, people around here seem to think 8.3 is the best thing since sliced bread. Trust me, it's not.


That's why I'm not really that excited about it. Now if it had MRV, eSATA, TTG, I'd be making a call in every few seconds.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

How about another Tivo vs Apple iTunes debate?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

lcann44 said:


> That's why I'm not really that excited about it. Now if it had MRV, eSATA, TTG, I'd be making a call in every few seconds.


Yeah. I'm as much of a TiVo fanboy and fanatic as the next person (at least on THESE boards!), so, believe me, if you guys were missing much, I would tell you. You're not.


----------



## Tuckrat (Feb 4, 2004)

morac said:


> Things to do while waiting for the update:
> 
> 
> Watch recorded shows on your TiVo.
> ...


Got #8 done -

3. 14159 26535 89793 23846 26433 83279 50288 41971 69399 37510 58209 74944 59230 78164 06286 20899 86280 34825 34211 70679 82148 08651 32823 06647 09384 46095 50582 23172 53594 08128 48111 74502 84102 70193 85211 05559 64462 29489 54930 38196 44288 10975 66593 34461 28475 64823 37867 83165 27120 19091 45648 56692 34603 48610 45432 66482 13393 60726 02491 41273 72458 70066 06315 58817 48815 20920 96282 92540 91715 36436 78925 90360 01133 05305 48820 46652 13841 46951 94151 16094 33057 27036 57595 91953 09218 61173 81932 61179 31051 18548 07446 23799 62749 56735 18857 52724 89122 79381 83011 94912 98336 73362 44065 66430 86021 39494 63952 24737 19070 21798 60943 70277 05392 17176 29317 67523 84674 81846 76694 05132 00056 81271 45263 56082 77857 71342 75778 96091 73637 17872 14684 40901 22495 34301 46549 58537 10507 92279 68925 89235 42019 95611 21290 21960 86403 44181 59813 62977 47713 09960 51870 72113 49999 99837 29780 49951 05973 17328 16096 31859 50244 59455 34690 83026 42522 30825 33446 85035 26193 11881 71010 00313 78387 52886 58753 32083 81420 61717 76691 47303 59825 34904 28755 46873 11595 62863 88235 37875 93751 95778 18577 80532 17122 68066 13001 92787 66111 95909 21642 01989


----------



## ZikZak (Aug 12, 2002)

Tuckrat said:


> Got #8 done -
> 
> 3. 14159 26535 89793 23846 26433 83279 50288 41971 69399 37510 58209 74944 59230 78164 06286 20899 86280 34825 34211 70679 82148 08651 32823 06647 09384 46095 50582 23172 53594 08128 48111 74502 84102 70193 85211 05559 64462 29489 54930 38196 44288 10975 66593 34461 28475 64823 37867 83165 27120 19091 45648 56692 34603 48610 45432 66482 13393 60726 02491 41273 72458 70066 06315 58817 48815 20920 96282 92540 91715 36436 78925 90360 01133 05305 48820 46652 13841 46951 94151 16094 33057 27036 57595 91953 09218 61173 81932 61179 31051 18548 07446 23799 62749 56735 18857 52724 89122 79381 83011 94912 98336 73362 44065 66430 86021 39494 63952 24737 19070 21798 60943 70277 05392 17176 29317 67523 84674 81846 76694 05132 00056 81271 45263 56082 77857 71342 75778 96091 73637 17872 14684 40901 22495 34301 46549 58537 10507 92279 68925 89235 42019 95611 21290 21960 86403 44181 59813 62977 47713 09960 51870 72113 49999 99837 29780 49951 05973 17328 16096 31859 50244 59455 34690 83026 42522 30825 33446 85035 26193 11881 71010 00313 78387 52886 58753 32083 81420 61717 76691 47303 59825 34904 28755 46873 11595 62863 88235 37875 93751 95778 18577 80532 17122 68066 13001 92787 66111 95909 21642 01989


Only 1000? I knew a girl in college who wouldn't respect you unless you could recite 10,000 digits from memory.


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> Man, people around here seem to think 8.3 is the best thing since sliced bread. Trust me, it's not.


Although it's far from the be all and the end all, it seems to me that 8.3 offers some rather significant improvements. Admittedly, though, how crazy about it anyone is turns on how they use their S3s.

With rare exceptions, I wont watch a movie unless it Is shown in HD. Thus, I welcomed 8.3s newly added ability to limit any search to HD programming. Also, I have always spent a lot of my search time in looking at the list of upcoming showings of programs I am interested in, so the ability to get to the list from the Now Showing menu is a useful added convenience. Both of those features have proved to be very useful to me.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a message on my S3. Pending restart. I have the update.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

Carlos_E said:


> I have a message on my S3. Pending restart. I have the update.


Ah, Pending Restart! How I long to see those words once again....

Still no update for me. Anybody notice any improvement in the whole pixelation thing yet?


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

TydalForce said:


> Ah, Pending Restart! How I long to see those words once again....
> 
> Still no update for me. Anybody notice any improvement in the whole pixelation thing yet?


What is service number? Mine starts with 648.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

All I want is for the listing in my TiVo transfer program on my Mac to actually work, and for MRV. TiVo will immediately sell another S3 when those things happen.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

Got mine Monday evening when I forced an update as well.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Carlos_E said:


> What is service number? Mine starts with 648.


All S3's start with 648.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think mine is coming in right now. I happened to notice call in progress so I took a look at the status. Download time seemed to be longer then usual and it's been on "Prepairing" (after download) for at least 5 minutes. Must be something big coming in.

Edit: It just got done. It's now "pending restart" so I'm restarting now. Looks like they pulled the big switch today.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

No update here.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

It says this may take an hour or longer.   

Is this true or will it take less time? I guess I'll turn my TV off to prevent burn in.

Edit: It took about 20 minutes. :up:


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

lcann44 said:


> It says this may take an hour or longer.
> 
> Is this true or will it take less time? I guess I'll turn my TV off to prevent burn in.
> 
> Edit: It took about 20 minutes. :up:


Both my installation of 8.1 and 8.3 took about 20 minutes, too. I dont know what the up to one hour warning is based on. I assume that if one has a humongous number of season passes and WishList entries, installation may take longer.

EDIT: "8.2" corrected to "8.1."


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

No update on either of mine yet.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Just called in, no love yet.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

gwsat said:


> Both my installation of 8.2 and 8.3 took about 20 minutes, too. I dont know what the up to one hour warning is based on. I assume that if one has a humongous number of season passes and WishList entries, installation may take longer.


Really, you had an install of 8.2? Hmmmm.....missed that one. 

Just kidding, I know you meant 8.1.  Couldn't resist calling you on it.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

My Dell plasma popped and died last night before my forced connection finished last night. A Dell replacement  (a referb ) delivery estimated 5-7 days! ...I can't wait to check out the 8.3 HD search.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lcann44 said:


> Now that I've had my talk with Carlos E, professional moderator ,


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

Some observations: I don't see the increase in speed in search for programs. At least to me it wasn't that noticeable, but I'm not always that observant. However I do see that the guide is moving faster, and I do mean fast, maybe a bit too fast.

OMG....I'm becoming one of those "fussy" TiVo people.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

sfhub said:


> All S3's start with 648.


I didn't know that.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

So for those of us without the update yet, does it allow you to do things like set up a wishlist for "HD" _*and *_"Movies"?


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

TerpBE said:


> So for those of us without the update yet, does it allow you to do things like set up a wishlist for "HD" _*and *_"Movies"?


Yes, it does.  Exactly like you say.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

lcann44 said:


> Now that I've had my talk with Carlos E, professional moderator





aaronwt said:


>


I am paid for the 2 bodybuilding boards I admin. Getting paid $4,000 a month to browse the internet a couple hours a day is great! An extra $48,000 on top of my regular salary. I would be online anyway so why not get paid for it. It's my fun money.


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

Carlos_E said:


> I am paid for the 2 bodybuilding boards I admin. Getting paid $4,000 a month to browse the internet a couple hours a day is great! An extra $48,000 on top of my regular salary. I would be online anyway so why not get paid for it. It's my fun money.


Ok so what is the fastest way to lose weight around your stomach?

Dole out a tiny bit of wisdom .... pretty please.


----------



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

CTLesq said:


> Ok so what is the fastest way to lose weight around your stomach?
> 
> Dole out a tiny bit of wisdom .... pretty please.


If you're serious PM or email me so we don't junk up the thread with off topic posts.


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

lcann44 said:


> Really, you had an install of 8.2? Hmmmm.....missed that one.
> 
> Just kidding, I know you meant 8.1.  Couldn't resist calling you on it.


Thats right! Thanks for straightening me out. I had completely forgotten that the last upgrade was from 8.0 to 8.1. I saw a comment in another forum that there never was an 8.2 but it went right over my head.


----------



## CosmoGeek (Feb 26, 2007)

Mine came in at 6AM this morning. Forced a restart at 10AM. It loaded and restarted without a hitch. Haven't explored it yet though.

I wish I could opt out of an update until I was sure it was safe. Makes me nervous given some of the issues of the past (even some suspecting 8.3 related lockups).


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

lcann44 said:


> Some observations: I don't see the increase in speed in search for programs. At least to me it wasn't that noticeable, but I'm not always that observant. However I do see that the guide is moving faster, and I do mean fast, maybe a bit too fast.


It can take a few hours (some say up to 24) after a new release for the TiVo to "get back to normal" for better choice of words. It has to do a few things after it finishes rebooting which can slow things down. Strangely enough I've found some things are actually faster after a reboot since it hasn't started caching the guide data yet, go fig.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

CTLesq said:


> Ok so what is the fastest way to lose weight around your stomach?
> 
> Dole out a tiny bit of wisdom .... pretty please.


Oh, oh, easy, I can answer that one. Get rid of your S3.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

No update here yet.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

lcann44 said:


> Some observations: I don't see the increase in speed in search for programs. At least to me it wasn't that noticeable, but I'm not always that observant. However I do see that the guide is moving faster, and I do mean fast, maybe a bit too fast.


How "slow" it was before depended on how many channels you marked not receiving. In the extreme, if you had CableCARD to record digital HD locals, but didn't receive any of the other digital channels, you may have removed lots of channels. In that case, the search by title would be extremely slow. In the other extreme, if you receive all the channels, then the search wouldn't be slow at all. Most people probably lie somewhere in between.


----------



## unction (Feb 21, 2007)

Finally got mine at 6PM. No problems with it loading. Now I'll take the time to see what I've got.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

CosmoGeek said:


> ...(even some suspecting 8.3 related lockups).


...which I just had today. First one ever since I got the S3 back in September  Unplugged and plugged back in, and it's working fine now. But keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## suzook (Oct 22, 2006)

am i the only one who still does not have 8.3? i feel like the last kid being picked to play ball.


----------



## jagz27 (Mar 21, 2007)

suzook said:


> am i the only one who still does not have 8.3? i feel like the last kid being picked to play ball.


I haven't gotten it either.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

no go here either.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

chrishicks said:


> no go here either.


No joy here either....


----------



## phoenixZed (Jan 5, 2007)

SCSIRAID said:


> No joy here either....


Nothing for me yet on the S3 or even the old S2. What does this say about me? I feel so unloved...


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

No love here either.

Does anyone think that there is even a remote possibility that the 8.3 update could help me with any current HDMI issues?


----------



## slimoli (Jul 30, 2005)

I Join the "no love " club...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Well, considering that, since I received 8.3, I have had --
1) Stuttering, jerky video
2) My first lockup EVER

I wouldn't be so anxious to join the club.


----------



## rocull (Mar 14, 2006)

No update for me, either.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> Well, considering that, since I received 8.3, I have had --
> 1) Stuttering, jerky video
> 2) My first lockup EVER
> 
> I wouldn't be so anxious to join the club.


Just curious was that stuttering jerky video 24 or Heroes by any chance? Because there is a thread saying that lots of other people had problems with FOX shows on both Sunday and Monday night. People with Comcast DVR's said they had problems as well. Somebody else complained about Heroes.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

lcann44 said:


> Just curious was that stuttering jerky video 24 or Heroes by any chance? Because there is a thread saying that lots of other people had problems with FOX shows on both Sunday and Monday night. People with Comcast DVR's said they had problems as well. Somebody else complained about Heroes.


Nah...happens randomly. It was on an analog cable channel last time. And it's on live TV, not playback of recorded material, usually when I go to live TV from the TDL. Hitting pause-pause or pause-play fixes it.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> Nah...happens randomly. It was on an analog cable channel last time. And it's on live TV, not playback of recorded material, usually when I go to live TV from the TDL. Hitting pause-pause or pause-play fixes it.


Yep, I've seen it myself although I don't think it's 8.3 related. I only have one station that does it, it's an HD station and it's fine if I just hit replay one time and let it run from there. This station has been having problems with their sound synch as well so I'm not sure it's all the S3's fault.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

No 8.3 for me either.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

tase2 said:


> No love here either.
> 
> Does anyone think that there is even a remote possibility that the 8.3 update could help me with any current HDMI issues?


Any reason you don't just use the component hookups if you are having tons of problems? If your TV is older, a lot of times the HDMI implementation in that could be bad, in which case nothing TiVo ever does will help you, in fact it might make it worse and worse, rather than better. Of course if it's a newer device, there is hope. I'd go component either way if possible, unless someone is seriously picky it is pretty damn hard to tell the difference.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

No 8.3 for two of my three S3 boxes. the one that does have it has been fiine. i see no difference in operation of the unit. But I've also only had it for a few days.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

my TiVo is playing tricks on me. It knows I'm waiting eagerly. I forced a connection, it spent about 10-15 minutes doing it's processing... looked a lot like it was applying a service update.

But, it didn't. Bah. One of these days!


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

TydalForce said:


> my TiVo is playing tricks on me. It knows I'm waiting eagerly. I forced a connection, it spent about 10-15 minutes doing it's processing... looked a lot like it was applying a service update.
> 
> But, it didn't. Bah. One of these days!


Did you check to see if it is pending restart, that does sound like a long time. When it does download the update it will not automatically apply it until 2am. To get it installed earlier you have to do a manual restart.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

tase2 said:


> My situation is this:
> 
> I am using components from Tivo to TV so my wife can simply turn TV on and listen without having to mess with the AVR.
> 
> ...


Heh, I hear ya, HDMI is the best way to go, when it works. Sounds like you have newer stuff so hopefully it is something Tivo can address in an update.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

tase2 said:


> No love here either.
> 
> Does anyone think that there is even a remote possibility that the 8.3 update could help me with any current HDMI issues?


It would be a miracle.

It worked before with the current TiVo software version 8.1. To me, it is far more likely that you have suffered a hardware failure. I'd contact TiVo for the nearest service center and bring it in and be done with this issue. You seem to be driving yourself crazy over it. You are surely still under warranty. I'd just get it fixed.

Good luck.

Jim H.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

Leo_N said:


> Did you check to see if it is pending restart, that does sound like a long time. When it does download the update it will not automatically apply it until 2am. To get it installed earlier you have to do a manual restart.


Oh of course, it's not my first update ;-) The Phone & Network status page said simply "Succeeded" rather than the hoped-for "Pending Restart"

Maybe it took the opportunity to run some maintenance routines or something... *Shrugs* oh well


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

tase2 said:


> What if I put in a 750gb drive from Weaknees?
> 
> Do you think that voids the warranty?


Absolutely! Do I think TiVo would be bothered by it at all? No. But technically, they could be.

TiVo cannot in any way suggest that there is any user serviceable parts inside the TiVo, or that it's all right for you to open the case. The insides are not certified as being safe (most importantly, the power supplies/connectors are not shielded). So the official policy of TiVo will always be that users cannot open the case and upgrade their TiVos.


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

suzook said:


> am i the only one who still does not have 8.3? i feel like the last kid being picked to play ball.


Not here yet either. Oh wait, I don't even have a TiVo yet! The S3 should be here tomorrow


----------



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

Even tho I got 8.1 yesterday, I'd love to get 8.3 so I can clump up several days spent playing with TiVo and get back to watching TV 

I wonder why the slow rollout? If Apple can serve millions of machines via akamai, surely TiVo can handle a few thousand DVRs? 

I'd sure like a Mac app to manage my TiVo with. Have the Mac app download all updates, then push to TiVo when *I* want, etc.


----------



## jgrainger (May 30, 2003)

OK I have an S2 with SW 8.1 and it seem to be trying to apply a service update everyday for the last 2-4 days. I tried doing a manual restarts (about 5 times) and each time the screen says that it's loading a service update but the version number doesn't change from 8.1.a-01-2-140... I after I connect manually via "Connect to TiVo service now", it will show a "pending restart" in the system screen. I deleted several programs to see if it may be a storage problem.

Does it take DAYS for the upgrade to take place??!! I know my TiVo has been rebooting at night because I keep having to re-program the 30 sec skip.

Any thoughts?

John G.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

No 8.3 here yet either.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

jgrainger said:


> OK I have an S2 with SW 8.1 and it seem to be trying to apply a service update everyday for the last 2-4 days. I tried doing a manual restarts (about 5 times) and each time the screen says that it's loading a service update but the version number doesn't change from 8.1.a-01-2-140... I after I connect manually via "Connect to TiVo service now", it will show a "pending restart" in the system screen. I deleted several programs to see if it may be a storage problem.
> 
> Does it take DAYS for the upgrade to take place??!! I know my TiVo has been rebooting at night because I keep having to re-program the 30 sec skip.
> 
> ...


Tivo software is loaded to a different partition than your program recording. There are actually 2 partitions that contains the Tivo software, each time an alternate one is used, so when 8.3 arrives it's written to the unused one (not occupied by 8.1), then the restart swaps the active software to run from the new partition.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

yunlin12 said:


> Tivo software is loaded to a different partition than your program recording. There are actually 2 partitions that contains the Tivo software, each time an alternate one is used, so when 8.3 arrives it's written to the unused one (not occupied by 8.1), then the restart swaps the active software to run from the new partition.


So if yours is rebooting, but coming up still in 8.1, it sounds like there is an error on the other system partition of the drive. When it tries to use that partition to boot up into 8.3 it fails, and reverts to using 8.1. Barring the hard drive magically healing itself, you're stuck with 8.1.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

tase2 said:


> What if I put in a 750gb drive from Weaknees?
> 
> Do you think that voids the warranty?


I don't know if it voids the warranty, but why not just put the old drive back in before sending it for repair?

I don't want to hijack this thread, so I'll leave the rest of this discussion in your HDMI thread. It is highly unlikely that your problem has anything to do with software version, and even if 8.3 could do anything for you, there is no possible way to know until you get it.

If you want to respond to these comments back in your HDMI thread, I'll find it. 

Jim H.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm not really going to say it was the 8.3 versions fault, but here's what happened and of course, timing is everything.

I was using 30 sec. skip to ff through commercials on a recording. I was hitting it pretty quick when I noticed it wasn't ff anymore. Then wham, "Welcome".  I look at the clock and it's 9:57. I had two recordings going on and two more getting ready to start.

Bottom line is I missed the last 3 minutes of two recordings, Jericho and Bones and I missed the first 3 minutes of whatever I was recording after that.

My guess is that with me hammering the 30 sec skip and TiVo was preparing to record the new shows and wrap up the current shows may have overloaded it and it was just one of those things. I'll certainly keep an eye on it however. It really shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

No 8.3 here yet either...but, since I'm one of the elite members of the "Lucky 200 Club" I don't expect any kind of priority from TiVo, ever...


----------



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

This 8.3 rollout is a bit confusing. 12 days so far since a first sighting. Lets assume 100,000 S3s. No way to determine how many people have it, but lets say everyone did by today.

That would be 347 downloads per hour. Surely they could handle that? That seems like a very very worse case, too 

I sure hope a rollout isn't a queue and we're waiting for someone on dial up to dial in for the 50th time to try and get their update


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

sriggins said:


> This 8.3 rollout is a bit confusing. 12 days so far since a first sighting. Lets assume 100,000 S3s. No way to determine how many people have it, but lets say everyone did by today.
> 
> That would be 347 downloads per hour. Surely they could handle that? That seems like a very very worse case, too
> 
> I sure hope a rollout isn't a queue and we're waiting for someone on dial up to dial in for the 50th time to try and get their update


I don't think anyone has seen the final 8.3.1 release yet. The reports I've heard are that 8.3.1.L1 has been seen in the wild. The L1 generally indicates it is still a beta. It may be the final beta, but until the final release is rolled up, I wouldn't expect a full roll-out.

Does anyone have 8.3.1 *without* the .L1?


----------



## Sevenfeet (Jun 24, 2000)

Still no love from Tivo for me for either of my S3s.


----------



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

Ah well if its a BETA then it makes sense to roll it out very slowly while they look for issues.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

sriggins said:


> Ah well if its a BETA then it makes sense to roll it out very slowly while they look for issues.


I don't think it makes any sense. TiVo has beta testers. Regular customers would not be given a beta release without first acknowledging they we're willing to accept that type of relase.

I think they are just releasing it to their more important customers, such as myself first and the rest of you peasents will get it when it's your time.  

Just to be clear: paragraph one, true opinion. Paragraph two is a joke.


----------



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

lcann44 said:


> I don't think it makes any sense. TiVo has beta testers. Regular customers would not be given a beta release without first acknowledging they we're willing to accept that type of relase.


Shrug. But I just did a forced update and its downloading something!

Maybe I'm the king and you're the peasant!

Just to be clear. Same rules as yours.


----------



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

Alas, I am still a peasant


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

8.3 was sent yesertday. 

Somethings wrong with HD filter. I have three HD locals that it ignores and its giving HD listings with two channels that are not HD.

"This is not a good thing"


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

lcann44 said:


> I don't think it makes any sense. TiVo has beta testers. Regular customers would not be given a beta release without first acknowledging they we're willing to accept that type of relase.


Your assumption is at odds with past practice by tivo as reported here -- some folks get the beta software even if they didn't sign up.

With the exception of "priority lists" during the rollout of a release, tivo does not, in general, give people choice about what software revision will be installed on their systems; the decision of who gets to run what and when is fundamentally in the hands of tivo, not the user.

(Oh, and if anyone's counting, my S3 still has 8.1 ...)


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

Leo_N said:


> Heh, I hear ya, HDMI is the best way to go, when it works. Sounds like you have newer stuff so hopefully it is something Tivo can address in an update.


The conventional wisdom is that there is no difference in PQ between component and HDMI. I concur. I have done 
A/B comparisons between the two on both of my HDTVs and there seemed not to be even the slightest difference in PQ between the two types of connection. For reasons not relevant to this discussion I routinely connect one of them via HDMI and the other via component.

HDMIs big advantage, of course is that you can feed both HD video and highest quality audio with one cable. With component you have to make a separate audio connection. Thats no big deal but it does make for more spaghetti.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

sommerfeld said:


> Your assumption is at odds with past practice by tivo as reported here -- some folks get the beta software even if they didn't sign up.
> ...


Confusing matters further, when TiVo starts a production rollout, they start by rolling out the final beta version (e.g. with a letter such as .L1 attached). In parallel with the start of the rollout, they spin a new version identical with the final beta but with the beta indicator removed from the version number. Usually, early receivers of the final rollout get the final beta labelled version, while later receivers get the true final release. And those that got the final beta get another update with the true final release towards the end of the rollout too.

TiVoPony posted a summary of this once, though I can't seem to find it at the moment.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The machine that 8.3 downloaded to is the machine I have listed for beta testing.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Yes, I've seen no evidence that TiVo has started the 8.3 release yet. Could people who have gotten it recently post the exact version number they got?

So far, only 8.3 pre-release version numbers have been posted. Note that this isn't a beta version - it should be the final software, but they may repackage it with different accompanying messages (eg, not mention TiVocast Logos which got dropped at the last minute!) or different unpacking instructions.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

CrispyCritter said:


> Yes, I've seen no evidence that TiVo has started the 8.3 release yet. Could people who have gotten it recently post the exact version number they got?
> 
> So far, only 8.3 pre-release version numbers have been posted. Note that this isn't a beta version - it should be the final software, but they may repackage it with different accompanying messages (eg, not mention TiVocast Logos which got dropped at the last minute!) or different unpacking instructions.


*8.3.1. L1.01.2.648*
I will also do some work with the search in HD. I've seen it but haven't had a need to use it.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

Joe3 said:


> 8.3 was sent yesertday.
> 
> Somethings wrong with HD filter. I have three HD locals that it ignores and its giving HD listings with two channels that are not HD.
> 
> "This is not a good thing"


My HD filter works fine. I did a general search with 24 and Lost. I could see programs for all my HD stations just by scrolling.


----------



## flipit (Aug 30, 2006)

CrispyCritter said:


> Yes, I've seen no evidence that TiVo has started the 8.3 release yet. Could people who have gotten it recently post the exact version number they got?
> 
> So far, only 8.3 pre-release version numbers have been posted. Note that this isn't a beta version - it should be the final software, but they may repackage it with different accompanying messages (eg, not mention TiVocast Logos which got dropped at the last minute!) or different unpacking instructions.


Holy smokes! You mean we're not sure if TiVo has officially started pushing 8.3 out (little switch, big switch, or whatever)?

Can we set up a poll on this thread to see how many people have gotten the update?


----------



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

flipit said:


> Holy smokes! You mean we're not sure if TiVo has officially started pushing 8.3 out (little switch, big switch, or whatever)?
> 
> Can we set up a poll on this thread to see how many people have gotten the update?


My gf got 8.3 on her S2 on 4/27. But I don't know how the S2 and S3 rollouts correlate.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

sriggins said:


> My gf got 8.3 on her S2 on 4/27. But I don't know how the S2 and S3 rollouts correlate.


8.3 is definitely out on the Series2s. The question is the 8.3.*1* Series3 release. It looks to me like they put a beta out to a number of non-beta Series3 users, but haven't yet "thrown the switch" for the real full release.


----------



## flipit (Aug 30, 2006)

sriggins said:


> My gf got 8.3 on her S2 on 4/27. But I don't know how the S2 and S3 rollouts correlate.


Yep; I got 8.3 on my S2 some time ago. It sounds like there's some uncertainty whether the S3 rollout is officially under way.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

flipit said:


> Can we set up a poll on this thread to see how many people have gotten the update?


*You* sure can.


----------



## flipit (Aug 30, 2006)

lcann44 said:


> *You* sure can.


Any way to add a poll to this thread or do I have to start a new one?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

hafta start a new one


----------



## smc (Feb 1, 2007)

I got 8.3.1.L1-01-2-648 sometime last night. My S3 internet didn't work this morning but after playing with it for awhile it started working again. But TiVoCast can't be found! So I'll try and work on that this weekend.

Steve


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

flipit said:


> Can we set up a poll on this thread to see how many people have gotten the update?


Calm down. When it happens, it happens. I have it on my S2, but not on the S3. Rather than raise my BP, I'm just gonna go watch some TV. My way.


----------



## gteague (Apr 1, 2007)

got 8.3 yesterday and am so happy to be able to filter hd content that i'm disinclined to go looking for any flaws.

one thing the new filter does is point out the small percentage of overall content (t/w catv) is hd--some categories or interests i searched for turned up no hd shows at all. but that's a minor quibble.

i did find one inconsistency though. when you are doing an hd search, land on a program and then ask tivo to show you upcoming episodes, these results aren't limited to hd only. but thinking it over, that could be thought of as a feature and not a bug.

i apologize if someone has already pointed this out. i have read the last couple of pages to this thread.

/guy


----------



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

gteague said:


> i did find one inconsistency though. when you are doing an hd search, land on a program and then ask tivo to show you upcoming episodes, these results aren't limited to hd only. but thinking it over, that could be thought of as a feature and not a bug.


I noticed this with any settings for a wishlist - Like if I set the wishlist to auto record first run only, upcoming episodes shows all episodes, which is working as intended I'd guess.

What I'd LIKE is to see a list of upcoming episodes matching this wishlist, with filters and all.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

Still waiting. Maybe they pulled some bugs and are waiting?? 

The last update introduced me to cable card and AOTC pixelation issues, I hope this new one can help..


C'mon Tivo.. Freeware does better, are you guys totally out of it?


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

Monty2_2001 said:


> C'mon Tivo.. Freeware does better, are you guys totally out of it?


Monty, I don't understand what you are saying here. Are you saying that you're unhappy with the distribution or you are not happy with the updates themselves?

And I challange you....and anybody else....to prove that any update has caused pixelation. I'm not saying you're not having a problem I just say that to the best of my knowledge no one has proved this to be a TiVo issue, let alone an update issue.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

Prove? Any pixelation is too much. But it got a lot worse, especially OTA after the last update. I can't come up with falsifiable proofs that it failed .2% of the time before, and fails 2% now. C'mon.

At least I haven't had any crash issues.. So I can't complain that much. But if you're going to make me 'prove' something that I haven't recorded in detail, then what the heck man.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

Monty2_2001 said:


> Prove? Any pixelation is too much. But it got a lot worse, especially OTA after the last update. I can't come up with falsifiable proofs that it failed .2% of the time before, and fails 2% now. C'mon.
> 
> At least I haven't had any crash issues.. So I can't complain that much. But if you're going to make me 'prove' something that I haven't recorded in detail, then what the heck man.


Are you telling me that if you hook up a STB for OTA you get better reception? From what I understand the S3 with it's THX technology does a far better job on OTA then any other STB.

Pixelation happens. If you think that you shouldn't see "any" pixelation then your expectations of HD currently are way to high. I believe you may be seeing more pixelation, but any relation to an update to the S3 is coincidental.

FWIW and to stay on topic since I received 8.3 I have not seen any difference in reception.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

I've noticed the opposite; each update has resulted in *less* pixelation for me; my assumption being that the decoding + error-correcting parts of the code are getting better 

But in fairness, the ATSC tuner on my Aquos does a noticeably better job than the one on my TiVo


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

Monty2_2001 said:


> Prove? Any pixelation is too much. But it got a lot worse, especially OTA after the last update. I can't come up with falsifiable proofs that it failed .2% of the time before, and fails 2% now. C'mon.
> 
> At least I haven't had any crash issues.. So I can't complain that much. But if you're going to make me 'prove' something that I haven't recorded in detail, then what the heck man.


I agree that pixelization and audio dropouts seem to have increased since I got 8.3, especially on OTA channels. I had a crash, too, but that was on HBO HD and only happened once. Thus, it appears that the crash was an aberration  I hope so.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

TydalForce: It's just crazy. Some people say it get's worst, some say it get's better, me, I say it stays the same. It just doesn't make sense.

Gwsat: I remember you saying you had a cable company box. You mean to say that box never crashed on you? I've had D-TiVo, Cable box, and S3. All of them have crashed on me from time to time. The S3 has crashed on me at least 3 times that I can think of since I got it in October and I don't see this as being unusual. No different then my computer freezing up on me. Sometimes I think the processor just gets overwhelmed. These things just happen, even though we think they shouldn't. Just so long as I don't get a green screen, I'm ok.


----------



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

For the poll  My brother just got 8.3 on his S2 last night.

So its a very slow rollout


----------



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

lcann44 said:


> The S3 has crashed on me at least 3 times that I can think of since I got it in October and I don't see this as being unusual.


My S1 never crashed on me in 2+ years of service. Not once. I loved it for that.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Given that last week we were told that there would be a rapid rollout of 8.3 on the Series3, and we are seeing only a handful of people getting what seems to be pre-release versions (from the version number), I guess we can assume that TiVo was not happy with the preliminary rollout on the Series3 and is doing some more last-minute fixes. Of course, we can only guess, since this information is top-secret company-proprietary information


----------



## slimoli (Jul 30, 2005)

CharlesH said:


> Given that last week we were told that there would be a rapid rollout of 8.3 on the Series3, and we are seeing only a handful of people getting what seems to be pre-release versions (from the version number), I guess we can assume that TiVo was not happy with the preliminary rollout on the Series3 and is doing some more last-minute fixes. Of course, we can only guess, since this information is top-secret company-proprietary information


I agree. Something is cooking...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

TydalForce said:


> I've noticed the opposite; each update has resulted in *less* pixelation for me; my assumption being that the decoding + error-correcting parts of the code are getting better


My assumption has been that this stuff is done in hardware and cannot be fixed by any software update. But I hope I'm wrong.



> _But in fairness, the ATSC tuner on my Aquos does a noticeably better job than the one on my TiVo_


Really? Huh. I usually hear that the S3's tuner is top-tier. I know it's better than my HR10-250 or Samsung SIR-T151, but beyond that, I can't say.


----------



## Roderigo (Mar 12, 2002)

CharlesH said:


> Given that last week we were told that there would be a rapid rollout of 8.3 on the Series3, and we are seeing only a handful of people getting what seems to be pre-release versions (from the version number), I guess we can assume that TiVo was not happy with the preliminary rollout on the Series3 and is doing some more last-minute fixes.


Well, rapid is relative. How long has the S2 rollout been going on vs the S3 rollout? Does anyone know how many weeks the pre-release version number was out for S2 boxes before they started sending out the "release" version?


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Still no 8.3 update here...why, oh why, do I even bother checking?!?


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

Still no update on either of my S3s as of connections at about 10am central time today. Don't really need it bad for any other reason than I want to play around with the HD filter, so I suppose I'll live


----------



## ivyvine420 (Mar 14, 2007)

lcann44 said:


> TydalForce: It's just crazy. Some people say it get's worst, some say it get's better, me, I say it stays the same. It just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Gwsat: I remember you saying you had a cable company box. You mean to say that box never crashed on you? I've had D-TiVo, Cable box, and S3. All of them have crashed on me from time to time. The S3 has crashed on me at least 3 times that I can think of since I got it in October and I don't see this as being unusual. No different then my computer freezing up on me. Sometimes I think the processor just gets overwhelmed. These things just happen, even though we think they shouldn't. Just so long as I don't get a green screen, I'm ok.


Heh, I haven't seem really much of a difference since 8.3 came out (other than the new features and fixing of obvious bugs like the having to stop a tivo recommendation recording, THEN delete it instead of it doing it all at the same time - which it now does again, etc).

I haven't had as many cable card errors and 0:00 recordings, but I never had that many to start with and I have only been using the Series 3 for about a month or so now (just 2-3 days less actually) and Comcast has been changing their Copy Protection Management System here in the SF Bay Area, which could have a lot to do with that stuff... Have not had my series 3 crash yet, had it freeze on me when going back to my now playing show I was watching from the cablecard (error) screen once, but that was it...

Over all, if this is just the beta release of 8.3, it has mainly just changed some features of the Tivo, and maybe the actual alpha release will fix more of the bugs etc....


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't have 8.3 yet, so I can't comment on any differences with that update of course.



> My assumption has been that this stuff is done in hardware and cannot be fixed by any software update. But I hope I'm wrong.


I believe it's a combination of the two. Also, software updates can deliver firmware updates to the hardware. I don't really know what is the case with the S3



> It's just crazy. Some people say it get's worst, some say it get's better, me, I say it stays the same. It just doesn't make sense.


I guess it depends on what the problem is. Software updates may make it better at dealing with Multipath, but not at dealing with interference (or vice versa, or something else). There's a lot of variables. Making it better at one might inadvertently make it worse at another


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

Now is the time when I would like TiVoPony or TiVo(insertname) to come in with a bit of clarification. But as someone else pointed out it's all top secret and that's why everybody is quiet. However as a consumer I would like to know if I've received a Beta version. I don't think it's fair to keep that information from us. :down:


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

TiVo won't send out a Beta version of the software without your prior knowledge and consent.

They do sent out Betas to the Beta-users (I think). 

Then they sent out a "First wave" version. This is an official release, sent to a percentage of the total users. This way, they can get a feel for how many support calls the update might create, as well as give them an opportunity to pull the release if they uncover an unexpected problem.

After a period of this "First wave" they flip the "big switch" and everybody gets it. This big switch version has a different version number, but typically doesn't have anything different.

I'll go hunting for Pony's post stating this...


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Still no 8.3 on our S3 here either.

Our S2's received the 8.3 upgrade within a couple of days of others posting that they had received it, so this rollout looks to be a good deal slower...especially considering how many S3's are out there compared to S2's.

Not a big deal. It's just fun to keep an eye on things!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TydalForce said:


> After a period of this "First wave" they flip the "big switch" and everybody gets it. This big switch version has a different version number, but typically doesn't have anything different.


Also of note that even when they "flip the big switch", everyone doesn't get the update right away to prevent the TiVo servers from going down. It can take a while, as demonstrated the S2 8.3 roll out (which is still going on). There are a lot less S3's though so it should not take nearly as long once they start.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

TydalForce said:


> TiVo won't send out a Beta version of the software without your prior knowledge and consent.
> 
> They do sent out Betas to the Beta-users (I think).
> 
> ...


That's what I thought Tydal. Thanks.

The day I did my call in I just knew I was going to get the download. I just felt like Tuesday would be the big release day.

I'm going to go out on a limb and say the big roll out will happen in a week. Or two.


----------



## toddwinkler (Jan 14, 2003)

Quick question, what is the "proper" S3 version before 8.3. I am at like 8.1.1 for some reason.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

toddwinkler said:


> Quick question, what is the "proper" S3 version before 8.3. I am at like 8.1.1 for some reason.


You're good - they skipped 8.2


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

CharlesH said:


> Given that last week we were told that there would be a rapid rollout of 8.3 on the Series3, and we are seeing only a handful of people getting what seems to be pre-release versions (from the version number), I guess we can assume that TiVo was not happy with the preliminary rollout on the Series3 and is doing some more last-minute fixes.


Very possibly. The other explanation that comes to mind is that the S2 8.3 rollout is going slower than expected, and they want to finish that up first. I think that's been going on about a month.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

ivyvine420 said:


> Over all, if this is just the beta release of 8.3, it has mainly just changed some features of the Tivo, and maybe the actual alpha release will fix more of the bugs etc....


BTW, if there were an "alpha" version, that would be the version _before_ the "beta". (Generally an "alpha" version would be strictly internal.) The final version is just called the "release", "final", or sometimes "gold".


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Bupkis here.


----------



## kucharsk (Feb 2, 2007)

Nothing here, but I was also in one of the last groups to get 8.1.1.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

> New HDTV category added for searches and wishlists, so you can now choose to find and auto-record only high-definition programs that meet your search criteria.


This update is kind of disappointing. I'd rather have an "HD Preferred" option for my wishlists, not "HD Only". Maybe it's just badly worded... can anyone with 8.3 provide any further enlightenment? I have a sports related wishlist that I'd really rather it record HD when its available, but sometimes events are shown on non-HD channels.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

laria said:


> This update is kind of disappointing. I'd rather have an "HD Preferred" option for my wishlists, not "HD Only". Maybe it's just badly worded... can anyone with 8.3 provide any further enlightenment? I have a sports related wishlist that I'd really rather it record HD when its available, but sometimes events are shown on non-HD channels.


Have you tried two wish-lists, identical except that the higher priority list has the HD restriction? Hopefully, the 28-day restriction on duplicates will keep the non-HD wishlist from recording except when it finds a show not on the HD wishlist. (I don't have 8.3, so haven't tested this.)


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Maybe HD Preferred is the default. That could explain why you only need an option for HD Only.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Still no joy here. Where's the poll?


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

ivyvine420 said:


> Heh, I haven't seem really much of a difference since 8.3 came out (other than the new features and fixing of obvious bugs like the having to stop a tivo recommendation recording, THEN delete it instead of it doing it all at the same time - which it now does again, etc).
> 
> I haven't had as many cable card errors and 0:00 recordings, but I never had that many to start with and I have only been using the Series 3 for about a month or so now (just 2-3 days less actually) and Comcast has been changing their Copy Protection Management System here in the SF Bay Area, which could have a lot to do with that stuff... Have not had my series 3 crash yet, had it freeze on me when going back to my now playing show I was watching from the cablecard (error) screen once, but that was it...
> 
> Over all, if this is just the beta release of 8.3, it has mainly just changed some features of the Tivo, and maybe the actual alpha release will fix more of the bugs etc....


The "Grid Guide" is MUCH improved in 8.3. It is much faster and the HD logos that appear next to the show names appear immediately instead of taking a number of seconds like they used to.


----------



## gjtaylor (Aug 22, 2002)

Still have 8.1.1 no signs of an update yet. I think perhaps they ran into problems with 8.3 on the S3 and have stopped the rollout.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I've seen no signs that the release has been halted.

I still have yet to see someone say they received 8.3.1 as opposed to 8.3.1*.L*. Until the 8.3.1 release (no "L") actually starts to show up. The release will continue to trickle out.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

morac said:


> I still have yet to see someone say they received 8.3.1 as opposed to 8.3.1*.L*. Until the 8.3.1 release (no "L") actually starts to show up. The release will continue to trickle out.


Some people are speculating that TiVo is holding up the rollout to enable the official support of the eSATA external drive, which others have found now works fine once you enable it with an undocumented boot option. Cablelabs gave the official go-ahead on April 20, which supports the conjecture.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

CharlesH said:


> Cablelabs gave the official go-ahead on April 20, which supports the conjecture.


Just curious...is there more info posted somewhere about the Cablelabs decision? Couldn't find anything on their website . Thx!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

CharlesH said:


> Some people are speculating that TiVo is holding up the rollout to enable the official support of the eSATA external drive, which others have found now works fine once you enable it with an undocumented boot option. Cablelabs gave the official go-ahead on April 20, which supports the conjecture.


Why would one have anything to do with the other since people are enabling eSATA with 8.1?


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

gjtaylor said:


> Still have 8.1.1 no signs of an update yet. I think perhaps they ran into problems with 8.3 on the S3 and have stopped the rollout.


I have 8.3. I haven't had any problems with it at all.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

CrispyCritter said:


> Have you tried two wish-lists, identical except that the higher priority list has the HD restriction? Hopefully, the 28-day restriction on duplicates will keep the non-HD wishlist from recording except when it finds a show not on the HD wishlist. (I don't have 8.3, so haven't tested this.)


I haven't tried anything... I don't have 8.3 yet.  I'll have to give the double wishlist thing a try though.



> Maybe HD Preferred is the default. That could explain why you only need an option for HD Only.


Maybe, but if that is the case it must be new in 8.3 as well, because right now I only get stuff recorded off NBC SD not HD from my wishlist. At one point I'd gone through and deleted all my SD channels that had HD versions but they all got checked again after the 8.1 update and I haven't had the energy to go through and redo hundreds of checks for 2 S3's.


----------



## Laurence5905 (Apr 21, 2007)

TexasAg said:


> Some people have had problems with HD locals on Fios (including myself). When it occurred, the channels would pixellate constantly. It would take about 3 seconds to see if this problem was fixed.
> 
> The HD locals that gave me problems were all in the 400-417MHz range I think. It's been a while so those numbers might be wrong, but you get the point. The problem channels all had similar frequencies.


I had that problem, where certain digital channels in a particular frequency range were not working correctly. Turned out to be a cable company problem, not a TiVo problem (which I originally thought it was). All it takes is getting an INTELLIGENT technician to come out to your house -- someone who knows how to test specific frequency ranges (a.k.a bands) on your cable, and compare the dB levels on each different band. Took several attempts before I finally got someone who knew what they were doing -- but now all my channels work just fine and no more pixellation. (He found an amplifier near the top of the neighborhood that was not amplifying all the bands equally. Replaced it, and now no more problems.)


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Why would one have anything to do with the other since people are enabling eSATA with 8.1?


I'm talking about "official" support. Listed in the "what's new" page, relevant UI and help documentation, and such. Undocumented boot options don't count. The core functionality is clearly there as of 8.1, but it certainly wasn't intended to be accessed by general users. With formal approval from Cablelabs, TiVo can now publicly support the functionality.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

CharlesH said:


> I'm talking about "official" support. Listed in the "what's new" page, relevant UI and help documentation, and such. Undocumented boot options don't count. The core functionality is clearly there as of 8.1, but it certainly wasn't intended to be accessed by general users. With formal approval from Cablelabs, TiVo can now publicly support the functionality.


It's too late to put official support in for eSATA in 8.3 since it has already started rolling out. The only reason they'd stop the 8.3 rollout is if there was a critical bug found and by critical I mean something that prevented the S3 from working at all or caused spontaneous reboots.


----------



## boomer8800 (Feb 3, 2003)

No 8.3 here yet either


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

CharlesH said:


> Some people are speculating that TiVo is holding up the rollout to enable the official support of the eSATA external drive, which others have found now works fine once you enable it with an undocumented boot option. Cablelabs gave the official go-ahead on April 20, which supports the conjecture.


The kickstart code has been there since the the Series 3 came out. So it isn't that it "now works fine"...


----------



## jcmonta (Feb 12, 2007)

I Don't think this is a S3 issue. I had the same problem for a while with my S3. Had a cable guy come out. It was not the cable card but WAS the strength of the signal going to my S3. I was splitting the cable signal 3 ways including to the S3. The cable Guy brought a dedicated line from outside to the Tivs S3...No more pixelazation!!! Try it you'l see.


----------



## BillL (Oct 6, 2004)

jcmonta said:


> I Don't think this is a S3 issue. I had the same problem for a while with my S3. Had a cable guy come out. It was not the cable card but WAS the strength of the signal going to my S3. I was splitting the cable signal 3 ways including to the S3. The cable Guy brought a dedicated line from outside to the Tivs S3...No more pixelazation!!! Try it you'l see.


Its definately a S3 issue. Why else would the Motorola box not pixilate on those channels. The S3 is more sensitive to a bad signal than other boxes. Its that simple.


----------



## slimoli (Jul 30, 2005)

BillL said:


> Its definately a S3 issue. Why else would the Motorola box not pixilate on those channels. The S3 is more sensitive to a bad signal than other boxes. Its that simple.


I disagree. Everything with cablecard is much more sensitive than a standard box. My Mitsubishi TV with CC has A LOT of pixelations on 3 or 4 HD channels. Cablecard can be a ***** and I think the S3 is the device that better handles it. BTW, do you see the same problem with standard definition as well?

Sergio


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

slimoli said:


> I disagree. Everything with cablecard is much more sensitive than a standard box. My Mitsubishi TV with CC has A LOT of pixelations on 3 or 4 HD channels. Cablecard can be a ***** and I think the S3 is the device that better handles it. BTW, do you see the same problem with standard definition as well?
> 
> Sergio


Not sure why you characterize cablecards as being more 'sensitive'.

I know that for my situation... No pixelations on a SA Cablebox, No pixelation on a Cablecard equipped Samsung DLP, Plenty of pixelation on S3. I think BillL is on the money.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Our experience...

We had all sorts of problems on several Comast/Motorola HD DVR's (replaced three times) including repeated pixelation on HD channels.

We've never had that problem since dumping the Motorola box and "upgrading" to our S3.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> The kickstart code has been there since the the Series 3 came out. So it isn't that it "now works fine"...


My point was that while the functionality has been there from at least 8.1.1, now it is "legal" under Cablelabs rules. I suppose I should have said "works fine now despite still not being officially supported", so as not to suggest that it working is what is new.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

CharlesH said:


> My point was that while the functionality has been there from at least 8.1.1, now it is "legal" under Cablelabs rules.


Since when?


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Bierboy said:



> Since when?


I was under the impression that CableLabs sent out a letter on April 20 laying out the how the eSATA port can be used under the CableLabs license. If I am mistaken, I apologize and will shut up.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

CharlesH said:


> I was under the impression that CableLabs sent out a letter on April 20 laying out the how the eSATA port can be used under the CableLabs license. If I am mistaken, I apologize and will shut up.


FWIW, that is what I read in this forum as well. Whether or not it is accurate, I don't know.

SCSIRAID, I'm totally with you on the "sensitivity" part of cable cards and the S3. If everything isn't set just right you may get no picture, no sound, and although I haven't experienced as you have so well documented, pixelation.

I have had digital channels that didn't come through, no sound issues, and recently a channel I had been receiving just went grey. Fortunately for me I have a contact in head end and he has resolved every one of my problems. But the fact is on a normal cable DVR or STB you don't have these problems.

I kind of consider this as a pia, but it could also be a sign of quality if you think about it. TiVo just won't let garbage in. Or at least what it perceives as garbage.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

CharlesH said:


> I was under the impression that CableLabs sent out a letter on April 20 laying out the how the eSATA port can be used under the CableLabs license. If I am mistaken, I apologize and will shut up.


Here is the post I was referring to (#14 from dt_dc).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Seems to me that this would have been a much bigger deal here on these boards then just a mention in a semi-related thread. Makes me wonder if it's that meaningful to TiVo. I mean, if it were, and, if eSATA was just a "switch flip" from being enabled, why wouldn't it have been when this happened? Perhaps a rhetorical question, I admit, but it does cause one to pause.


----------



## ivyvine420 (Mar 14, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> BTW, if there were an "alpha" version, that would be the version _before_ the "beta". (Generally an "alpha" version would be strictly internal.) The final version is just called the "release", "final", or sometimes "gold".


Yeah, that's what I thought (you hardly hear about alpha versions, just betas and all those nightly revisions some people do). I had heard a very popular and tech savvy entity call a final release one time the "Alpha" and I just assumed that since they were big tech geeks and such, and that it fit in the way of the "big alpha" like with werewolves and such, the top of the ladder (you could say they are the "first" in the line of wolves, but also the last if going "up the ladder" to the Final Rung... etc.



Whatever.


----------



## tach32000 (Jan 28, 2004)

Wow...2 weeks, and still no 8.3 ....

What is the longest rollout period anyone remembers?

New to the S3, really just curious when it at worst should be here. One it comes I would like to try the eSaTa drive attachment.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

tach32000 said:


> Wow...2 weeks, and still no 8.3 ....
> 
> What is the longest rollout period anyone remembers?


Well over 2 weeks.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

For you guys that haven't got the update I have no idea what the hold up is but I can again tell you that I am not having any problems with it. However I will agree it does seem to be slower then previous S3 updates.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

tach32000 said:


> Wow...2 weeks, and still no 8.3 ....
> 
> What is the longest rollout period anyone remembers?
> 
> New to the S3, really just curious when it at worst should be here. One it comes I would like to try the eSaTa drive attachment.


Seriously: the S3 update *has not yet started!* It should take 3-4 days once it starts, I would expect.

The only reason we know that the pre-release testing has started and lots of people have it is that a large percentage of S3 owners are members of this forum, and will report it. In a normal S2 pre-release we hear from far fewer people.

S2 releases have taken well over 2 months to get out in the past. I think it took about 3 weeks just to get through the priority list for the S2 TTG release!


----------



## cableguy763 (Oct 29, 2006)

Just realized that I got 8.3 on 4/26. Not experiencing any problems.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

CrispyCritter said:


> Seriously: the S3 update *has not yet started!* It should take 3-4 days once it starts, I would expect.
> 
> The only reason we know that the pre-release testing has started and lots of people have it is that a large percentage of S3 owners are members of this forum, and will report it. In a normal S2 pre-release we hear from far fewer people.
> 
> S2 releases have taken well over 2 months to get out in the past. I think it took about 3 weeks just to get through the priority list for the S2 TTG release!


Actually I heard about it directly from "TivoJerry". He made it sound like everyone would have it right away. Not two to three months. If it really takes that long then I would advise TiVoJerry not to even announce it officially. Just causes him to get a lot of email I'd guess. Has anyone heard directly from TiVoJerry about this? I had the impression that maybe they halted the rollout due to some problems...


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Actually I heard about it directly from "TivoJerry". He made it sound like everyone would have it right away. Not two to three months.
> If it really takes that long then I would advise TiVoJerry not to even announce it officially. Just causes him to get a lot of email I'd guess. Has anyone heard directly from TiVoJerry about this? I had the impression that maybe they halted the rollout due to some problems...


Why are you obsessing over this insignificant event? Relax already. You'll get it soon enough. We all will.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

jhimmel said:


> Why are you obsessing over this insignificant event? Relax already. You'll get it soon enough. We all will.


lol....Did you see bareyb's signature?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

jhimmel said:


> Why are you obsessing over this insignificant event? Relax already. You'll get it soon enough. We all will.


LOL. Clearly you don't know me. This was merely passing interest. Not even "extremely focused" on this one. I have other things I need to be obssessed with at the moment... If I were OBSESSED you would know it.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

lcann44 said:


> lol....Did you see bareyb's signature?


Only after it was pointed out.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

bareyb said:


> LOL. Clearly you don't know me. This was merely passing interest. Not even "extremely focused" on this one. I have other things I need to be obssessed with at the moment... If I were OBSESSED you would know it.


Okay, sorry. I'll watch out for that.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Wow. Obsessed is right. 

See, I go away for a few days, and there are ten pages of 'I don't have it yet!' posts. And what if's. And all kinds of other conjecture. That's obsession. 

When I say 'short', I mean 'short'. Not 'immediate'. A typical rollout can take anywhere from six to eight weeks (occasionally longer if it's an especially complex release). This one will be much shorter, around half of that.

But...we still do our pre-flight checks. In this case that means two weeks of measuring response from the initial group of customers (one week feeding it out to a small group, seeing how that goes, then the second week a slightly larger group).

It went well. We're rolling full steam. You'll should all have it very soon. Not overnight. But it won't be much longer.

Don't panic guys. 

Pony


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

If I don't have it by Wednesday I'm just gonna go on and assume there's massive problems and they've pulled the software update altogether and gone back to the drawing board.* Heck, probably even a hardware recall too! Wednesday, TiVo... you have till Wednesday!!!


* either that or they're pulling it to add TiVoToGo support.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> You are exactly right...very short rollout for Series3's, so there won't be a priority page for those boxes. Pony


Pony,
with that comment a couple weeks ago about the very short rollout for the S3 we were kinda expecting it not to take so long .

Some were specualting it was stopped to the S3 only to update maybe to 8.4x?? to include offical TIVO support for the Esata addon storage, it's outta the bag that it does work since it is in the software for 8.1 and 8.3 but not "officially" supported by Tivo yet.

Pony, any comments on the Esata coming soon??


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

TiVoPony said:


> When I say 'short', I mean 'short'. Not 'immediate'. A typical rollout can take anywhere from six to eight weeks (occasionally longer if it's an especially complex release). This one will be much shorter, around half of that.


Had you said that earlier, a bunch of people would have been less anxious.

I realize you guys tend to be tight-lipped to vague about a bunch of operational details, but this is one area where being normally vague can backfire, while being more open would lead to less anxiety among your most, uh, passionate customers.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Jun 24, 2000)

TiVoPony said:


> Don't panic guys.
> 
> Pony


This is the PERFECT time to panic!!! --Woody, Toy Story


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Dssturbo1 said:


> Pony,
> with that comment a couple weeks ago about the very short rollout for the S3 we were kinda expecting it not to take so long .


SO LONG?!

As Pony said... they do a TWO WEEK slow non-beta rollout to gauge any customer service issues. Assuming they have none, they release it to EVERYONE.

So even the FASTEST it can be is three weeks (estimating 2 weeks + 1 week which is probably way low).

Give it time.


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

All I see is chaos......

The humorous part to me is as soon as "we" get 8.3 we will forget about it.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

TiVoPony said:


> You'll should all have it very soon. Not overnight. But it won't be much longer.
> 
> Pony


Ok, so Pony said it. We'll all have it by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

<adding myself to the pack of drooling dogs>

I'm ready I'm ready, I have my S3 now.

It's not even that juicy of a bone, I think we all just want to see the number 8.3 in the System Info page of our S3.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Please folks....not a biggy...


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Why are you guys so anxious to get 8.3?? It really is a minor update...


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Please folks....not a biggy...


It's probably not a biggy- but I think that a lot of us are suffering from months and months of dissappointing anticipation...we all plunked down a lot of money for our S3's, and our lifetime subscriptions for a 'flagship' product that many feel, and for legitimate reasons, should be better and out-perform and out feature the prior flagship model...and we were always told "it's just around the corner" or "soon" or "we're working on it"...so I'm eager to get ANYTHING I can from TiVo!

Kinda feels like, in even just checking for 8.3 each night, I'm starving and hunting for crumbs below the table while I know there's a banquet out of reach just above me.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Bighouse said:


> ...Kinda feels like, in even just checking for 8.3 each night, I'm starving and hunting for crumbs below the table while I know there's a banquet out of reach just above me.


More like a small snack...


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> More like a small snack...


Well, I was actually referring to the banquet as a three course meal of TTG and MRV and eSata.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

Does the 8.3 update fix the random dropped audio issue? Sometimes I loose audio all together. If I turn off my TV the audio returns. Sometimes if I hit a few of the TiVo remote buttons (like Live TV or the TiVo button) audio will return too.


----------



## johnd7 (Feb 23, 2002)

Historically most Tivo updates will break something else that will piss us all off so I would not be to anxious for this release.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

johnd7 said:


> Historically most Tivo updates will break something else that will piss us all off so I would not be to anxious for this release.


This is probably the most ignorant and untrue statement I've seen since I joined this forum. If you honestly think this then you better try smoking something else.

Have problems occurred from time to time? I suppose so, but I haven't had anything go wrong as a result from one update to the next with the S3. Oh and I am running 8.3


----------



## johnd7 (Feb 23, 2002)

Historically, meaning throughout the history of Tivo updates, not just an S3 update. Anyone can search the forums to find all the times that happened. It is very common for any software updates in any industry that one update or fix will often break something else.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

sounds more like dish network upgrades


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

btw, I got 8.3.1 (no .L) Wednesday evening (I just rebooted for it to load)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Troy J B said:


> btw, I got 8.3.1 (no .L) Wednesday evening (I just rebooted for it to load)


That's good since that means the release is starting to ramp up. I got nothing yesterday, but hopefully I get it tonight. I'm having signal problems with my cable cards and the cable company is coming out tomorrow so it would be nice to have the latest TiVo software when they get here in case it either helps or harms the problem.


----------



## wackymann (Sep 22, 2006)

I got 8.3 today - just restarted to install it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I still only have it on one out of three.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Got it tonight... my initial impression is that it's MUCH faster. :up:


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

I got the final version of 8.3 last night (Thursday). I had the 8.3.1.L1 version for a while.

After I had rebooted I tried the "Grid Guide" and it seemed a bit sluggish, but when a went back and tried it again it was pretty fast. The "Grid Guide" is much nicer and usable now with 8.3.1 than it was previously. I also like how the HD logos that appear next to the shows that are in HD appear instantly instead of after a few seconds like they did previously.


----------



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

I got 8.3 tonight


----------



## acole10000 (Jun 3, 2004)

Ah.....8.3.1-01-2-648

*Sooooo Much better*

Scrolling thru now playing list is much faster
Scrolling thru deleted items list is perfect, no painful long delay
FF now works correctly w/ FIOS

Now my tivo is PERFECT, the speed is great, FIOS reception is 100% dead on the money, HD is beautiful thru HDMI.

_*I am divorcing my wife and marrying my tivo.*_


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

acole10000 said:


> _*I am divorcing my wife and marrying my tivo.*_


You are better off divorcing your wife and marrying your esata.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I'm seeing MAJOR picture freezes and pixelation on some of my NON-digital cable channels.  I don't have digital cable or CABLECards but some of my cable channels are breaking up every few seconds. I'm trying a reboot now. Edit: still no good  This is a MAJOR issue!

I'm also seeing that the Channel Guide won't allow you to select unencrypted QAM channels. The channels are there but hitting "select" to go to that channel just does the "bong" sound.

I can't navigate to those channels via the ChUp and ChDown buttons because mine are labeled like 1-2 and 1-2 (yes, two of the same) and the ChUp buttons just will "see" one of them.

Still haven't fixed the issue where a reboot will bring back the Front Bezel LED lights to ON even if you have them turned OFF.

And still haven't fixed the issue where the HUD will magically just sometimes appears without me even touching the remote.


----------



## rocull (Mar 14, 2006)

George Cifranci said:


> After I had rebooted I tried the "Grid Guide" and it seemed a bit sluggish, but when a went back and tried it again it was pretty fast. The "Grid Guide" is much nicer and usable now with 8.3.1 than it was previously.


I also like how it's now possible to only filter for only HD shows in both Guides.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

rocull said:


> I also like how it's now possible to only filter for only HD shows in both Guides.


As a home theater owner I find this an excellent feature. One thing I really enjoy is concerts in HD. By using the categories, HD, Arts, Music It came up with almost 200 entries to pick and choose from. When I put the word "concert" in there it narrowed it signifigantly, and I found I would have lost some shows I would have recorded.


----------



## Jiffylush (Oct 31, 2006)

rocull said:


> I also like how it's now possible to only filter for only HD shows in both Guides.


I agree, I almost exclusively watch HD programming now, nice to be able to filter for it.


----------



## Corran Horn (Feb 12, 2002)

just got it last night and forced the reboot. The 'Find Programs' menu is MUCH faster! Kudos, Tivo!


----------



## Ron Tobin (May 13, 2004)

Corran Horn said:


> just got it last night and forced the reboot. The 'Find Programs' menu is MUCH faster! Kudos, Tivo!


How can you tell if you have it? Seems I've been waiting for weeks, like many others.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

acole10000 said:


> _*I am divorcing my wife and marrying my tivo.*_


Sorry, beat you to it!  
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5086429#post5086429


----------



## OC7 (Nov 17, 2006)

Just got it this morning. The HD search category is very useful and the overall speed is definitely improved (search by title, grid guide, etc.).

My favorite speed improvement occurs when exiting out of one of the program details after viewing upcoming programs in a Wishlist. I have a Keyword search of perform* with a category of Arts and a subcategory of Music. I use it to find live music performances. The wildcard search finds hits on the words perform, performs, performance, and performances. It usually returns over 100 programs. After the 8.1 update, exiting out of one of the details of the search took several seconds, so scanning through the whole list took way too long. This is no longer a problem with the 8.3 update.


----------



## ZildjianKX (Jun 11, 2004)

Stupid question but I'm still kind of new to the TiVo thing. How do you know when you get a system update when it dials in? Does it automatically reboot right after it downloads it, or does it wait a couple of hours?

Just wondering how to tell when it actually downloads a system update. And if it does automatically reboot, does it do it if a recording is going on?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Got it last night. 
Still having channel lock problems.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

> Still having channel lock problems.


Is this the same issue as channel surfing where you have to make repeated attempts to change the channel or something else?

Bad timing for me with Comcast and my motorola modem that no longer works, because Comcast changed some frequencies that made the motorola inoperable.
"Don't tell anyone, just wait till they call in and we'll give them the news that they will need to get a different modem." Lucky timing for me though, that I am getting the digital voice service tomorrow which requires the new modem anyway. But I am sure that there are others out there that will be stuck waiting for a new modem.

I'll have to wait until late Saturday before I know if 8.3 is forthcoming.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

ZildjianKX said:


> Stupid question but I'm still kind of new to the TiVo thing. How do you know when you get a system update when it dials in? Does it automatically reboot right after it downloads it, or does it wait a couple of hours?
> 
> Just wondering how to tell when it actually downloads a system update. And if it does automatically reboot, does it do it if a recording is going on?


IF you go to Messages & Settings -> Settings -> Phone & Network, you'll get a status screen showing the last time your TiVo connected, the next scheduled connection, and a status. Usually the status says "Succeeded"

If the update was downloaded and installed, it'll say "Pending Restart".

Unless you force a restart yourself (or the power goes out or something) it'll automatically restart itself at 2:00AM and apply the service update.

The next morning when you turn on your TV you'll see a message saying you received a service update, with some details about it.


----------



## demon (Nov 15, 2006)

ZildjianKX said:


> Stupid question but I'm still kind of new to the TiVo thing. How do you know when you get a system update when it dials in?


If you go into Messages and Settings -> Settings -> Phone and Network, if there's a software update, the Status will show as "Pending Restart".



ZildjianKX said:


> Does it automatically reboot right after it downloads it, or does it wait a couple of hours?


The automatic reboot should happen late at night (like 1-2 AM local time), when nothing else is going on - the idea being it's the time when you're least likely to notice it, or miss it.


----------



## scastria (Sep 26, 2006)

I noticed earlier in this thread that people were arguing as to the source of the pixelation problem and as to whether 8.3 fixed it.

When I first got the pixelation problem, I tried a bunch of things like swapping cable cards between the two slots to try and figure what the source of the problem was. I narrowed it down to the Tivo, the cable cards, or the signal coming in from Time Warner. I got a HD converter box from Time Warner, split my coax from the wall, and connected to both the Tivo and the set top box. Therefore, both were getting the same signal. I used my A/V receiver to switch between the two. Then I waited...... finally, I got the pixelation problem on the Tivo, I switched over to the set top box and it was perfect, switched back to Tivo and it was pixelation problem. This proves it isn't the signal from Time Warner. Now I am down to Tivo or cable cards. My next step was switching my source of TV on the Tivo from cable cards to antenna (I get all local HD signals perfectly at my house). Now I have been watching HDTV through Tivo via the antenna input for weeks and it is perfect all the time. It is even better looking than HD via cable cards or set top box because there is no compression of the signal over the air. This proves to me that it is the CABLE CARDS that are causing the pixelation. I suppose it could be the way the Tivo handles the cable card signal. I don' t have a TV with a cable card slot so there is no way for me to test the cable card without the Tivo.

In any case, I will stick with over the air HD via my Tivo since it costs $0 per month instead of $65.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Just want to mention that 8.3.1 fixed my PID mismatch problem I was having on one of my channels. The channel now tunes fine.
So if you have any channels that didn't come in because of mismatched PIDs you should retry them because they might work.



scastria said:


> I noticed earlier in this thread that people were arguing as to the source of the pixelation problem and as to whether 8.3 fixed it.
> 
> Then I waited...... finally, I got the pixelation problem on the Tivo, I switched over to the set top box and it was perfect, switched back to Tivo and it was pixelation problem. This proves it isn't the signal from Time Warner.


I'm not sure that actually proves it isn't a signal problem. I'm in the same boat. I noticed that within the last week or 2 some channels on my S3 (ones within the 561 MHz range) weren't tuning on tuner 0 on my S3 or when they did they were badly pixelized and tended to lose the signal lock. The channels came in fine on my cable box and tuner 1. At some point they went out on tuner 1, but looked okay on my box. The channels seemed to come and go throughout the day and usually aren't tunable for more than 10 or 15 minutes at a time. When they are tuned the signal strength fluctuates wildliy.

I also noticed that channels within the 729 Mhz range would not tune at all even though they used to (those are HD channels).

When I removed a splitter (one leg was going to the S3 and the other the cable box), most (if not all) of the 729 MHz channels came in. I think some of the 561 MHz ones came is as well. This would seem to indicate a signal problem and it is my guess that the S3 is much more susceptible to signal strength/noise than the cable boxes are, with tuner 0 being more susceptible than tuner 1.

Also the S3 doesn't seem to try and reestablish a signal lock if the channel loses one for too long.

*edit - cable guy was just here and told me my signals were a little on the low side (negative at the tap), but still in the okay range. He said cable cards are very susceptible to signal issues so they are going to tweak the signals. You might want to have you cable signal boosted a bit*.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

acole10000 said:


> Now my tivo is PERFECT, the speed is great, FIOS reception is 100%


Have you tried channel 313?

One subtle change I noticed: the "HDTV" tag is now just "HD".


----------



## mxfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

dnorth12 said:


> Is this the same issue as channel surfing where you have to make repeated attempts to change the channel or something else?


This is much better in 8.3 for me. It now changes the banner everytime I change the channel. I can hit it 20-40 times and it always displayes the next channel info. You still have to wait for the signal to show, but it now works as I thought it should from day 1.

I also concur with the speed improvements in mostof the UI.

Way to go Tivo!

--MXFanatic


----------



## ZildjianKX (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your responses  I <3 my TiVo.


----------



## Ron Tobin (May 13, 2004)

demon said:


> If you go into Messages and Settings -> Settings -> Phone and Network, if there's a software update, the Status will show as "Pending Restart".
> 
> The automatic reboot should happen late at night (like 1-2 AM local time), when nothing else is going on - the idea being it's the time when you're least likely to notice it, or miss it.


OK. I've got the "Pending Restart" message as well. Looks like Tivo might have sent a massive download last night.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

morac said:


> Just want to mention that 8.3.1 fixed my PID mismatch problem I was having on one of my channels. The channel now tunes fine.
> So if you have any channels that didn't come in because of mismatched PIDs you should retry them because they might work.


I'm surprised that it fixed that for you! But if you still have pid problems with other channels then you really should contact your cable company and get them to fix that for you. That's how I got my channels fixed.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

No joy at 6:00am, forced another download at 6:00pm...pending restart.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I just got mine last night. I noticed some pixilation but I seem to recall that when new updates are loaded and are indexing it uses a lot of the S3's processing power and can cause some glitches in the video. Therefore I am going to postpone judgement until it's had a day or two to straighten itself out. I love the new features and speed improvements. Definitely an improvement. :up:


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

8.3 came in on mouse feet for our S3 last night and there it was when we fired up the TV today! Everything seems to be working fine...as expected. :up: 

Time to hook up the eSATA drive! Woo hoo!


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

8.3 is here for me as well. I just got my S3 a week ago.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

Got it....Yippee!


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Got 8.3 last night, did a restart and went to bed. Everything good this morning. Now I need to add an external drive and maybe I'll finally start recording some HD. Next job - buy an HD display. Oh, and an antenna.

Man I'm doing this backwards!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Welshdog said:


> Got 8.3 last night, did a restart and went to bed. Everything good this morning. Now I need to add an external drive and maybe I'll finally start recording some HD. Next job - buy an HD display. Oh, and an antenna.
> 
> Man I'm doing this backwards!


I bought a S3 before I had anything. Next I got the antenna (indoor amp type). Still need to get an HD TV. I plan to do that some time soon, but some other unexpected and unwanted money sinks came up.  I could get a cheap one, but if I go HD I want to go big. 

As for an external drive, I'll think about it when the S3 gets closer to being full. Right now I'm willing to wait for it to become official, especially based on some of the problem stories over in the eSATA thread.


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

I finally got the update after manually calling in a few minutes ago. The connection at 10AM this morning didn't get it.

I think TiVo hates me. I'll probably forget about it once the TiVo stops recording wishlist programs in SD.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

wierdo said:


> I think TiVo hates me. I'll probably forget about it once the TiVo stops recording wishlist programs in SD.


Nah they don't hate you, they're just going in alphabetical order by username.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Got the S3 last Monday and overnight last night (Fri/Sat) I got the 8.3.xxxx software upgrade. I probably have not had the Tivo long enough to notice differences.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

morac said:


> Nah they don't hate you, they're just going in alphabetical order by username.


   

Has anybody ever got an update on the weekend? I still got the "L" in mine and while I guess I should be happy that I was one of the "chosen"  I would still like to get on the same page with everyone else.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Finally got the update yesterday.


----------



## ivyvine420 (Mar 14, 2007)

lcann44 said:


> Has anybody ever got an update on the weekend? I still got the "L" in mine and while I guess I should be happy that I was one of the "chosen"  I would still like to get on the same page with everyone else.


Same here, at least as far as last night... Haven't checked yet today (I should go turn on the TV now anyways...). Maybe they are saving the update for those that got the L1 version until all other users get the update first? Since we do still have some form of the update already...

*Tries to wait patiently*


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

If you have 8.3.1.L then don't worry about it as there is no difference between the version with or without the "L" other than the version number. When TiVo is finished rolling out 8.3.1 to everyone who has 8.1.1 they'll go back and update the 8.3.1.L versions to 8.3.1. Functionality-wise though there is no difference.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

ivyvine420 said:


> Same here, at least as far as last night... Haven't checked yet today (I should go turn on the TV now anyways...). Maybe they are saving the update for those that got the L1 version until all other users get the update first? Since we do still have some form of the update already...
> 
> *Tries to wait patiently*


Some L version people have already received the second "upgrade". I know there is no difference in the versions, I'm just a bit concerned about my eSATA drive. In otherwords, I'm paranoid.


----------



## Nalez (Mar 1, 2002)

lcann44 said:


> As a home theater owner I find this an excellent feature. One thing I really enjoy is concerts in HD. By using the categories, HD, Arts, Music It came up with almost 200 entries to pick and choose from. When I put the word "concert" in there it narrowed it signifigantly, and I found I would have lost some shows I would have recorded.


The HD filtering is great.
the problem I had was sporting event wishlists would grab a SD game instead of HD, when both are shown at the same time.
I now have a HD -> wishlist wildcard in place, just above my other wishlist, so I get HD when it is on. what a great idea.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Got it today (yes people do get it over the weekend), although I probably could have gotten it Friday if my Comcast modem hadn't crapped out.

I was waiting for everything they fixed, although minor touch ups, they were annoying previously. Search by title speed. Surfing channels (although they might have gone to the other extreme in terms of speed - can actually skip channels now). Guide speed and painting of the HD indicator on the guide.

I am now in TiVo heaven.

I know there are others that are waiting for other things such as mrv and official esata connection. Those for me are not an issue, but wish the resolution for those who are waiting, because we are all family here and I care about my TiVo family.

Thanks TiVo and all those who contribute to this forum.

What more could a couch spud ask for?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I got mine this week.

Another subtle, but welcome fix: items in the Recently Deleted folder are now SORTED PROPERLY!That is, the most recently deleted items are at the top of the list. Excellent.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My other two boxes just got it on Saturday. I see they rebooted at 2AM. I see the first box also got it Saturday since it had the L version intially.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

dnorth12 said:


> I know there are others that are waiting for other things such as mrv and official esata connection. Those for me are not an issue, but wish the resolution for those who are waiting, because we are all family here and I care about my TiVo family.


 Whhaaaat?  Are you some kind of infiltrator?? No mean "I've got 33,642 posts and I know everything" attitude? No "My seven S3's and six S2's can beat up your cable company DVR" sarcasm? No "my hard drive is bigger than your hard drive" arrogance? What kind of person are you anyway? Sounds like you're just trying to get on everyone's good side. What's your angle huh? You must be some kind of Left Coast hippie or something right? We know that any moment you're going to pull off your disguise and reveal yourself to be something truly evil...like a Movie Rights Attorney or something!  How _dare _ you be nice...it's, it's, well, it's just not natural around these parts!

Kidding. 



dnorth12 said:


> Thanks TiVo and all those who contribute to this forum.


 No, thank YOU! How refreshing!


----------



## Brad Smith (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, unfortunately 8.3 has made the pixelation and momentary loss of audio *worse* than before. This is really starting to get annoying.


----------



## Tuckrat (Feb 4, 2004)

For those keeping score - I got the update on the S3 last night. Haven't tested navigation too much (for 10 second delays, etc.), but so far everything seems OK. Now it's time to start thinking eSATA!


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

richsadams said:


> Whhaaaat?  Are you some kind of infiltrator?? No mean "I've got 33,642 posts and I know everything" attitude? No "My seven S3's and six S2's can beat up your cable company DVR" sarcasm? No "my hard drive is bigger than your hard drive" arrogance? What kind of person are you anyway? Sounds like you're just trying to get on everyone's good side. What's your angle huh? You must be some kind of Left Coast hippie or something right? We know that any moment you're going to pull off your disguise and reveal yourself to be something truly evil...like a Movie Rights Attorney or something!  How _dare _ you be nice...it's, it's, well, it's just not natural around these parts!
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> No, thank YOU! How refreshing!


Actually I am a left coast conservative republican and yes I voted for Bush (Twice). 

And I am going to pull off a reversal of thought (my previous disquise). I originally didn't think I would do the esata thing, but someones post about the dry season of reruns got me thinking about loading up for that time frame, so I will have something I am interested in watching in reserve. I am going to pull the trigger (yeah I am guntoting as well  ) on this Apricorn DVR Expander 750GB  

Thanks for the compliment Rich and by the way, my S1 that doesn't work anymore could probably put must cable company dvr's to shame.  How's that for arrogance?


----------



## Nalez (Mar 1, 2002)

Brad Smith said:


> Well, unfortunately 8.3 has made the pixelation and momentary loss of audio *worse* than before. This is really starting to get annoying.


I have been seeing this a bit more with 8.3 as well. 8.1, I almost never saw pixelation/audio drops, but just tonight while watching the sopranos, I must have had 3-4 dropouts.


----------



## WebG (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't know if my issue is related to my 8.3 update on my S3 unit, but I received the download yesterday (YEAH!). This morning I received a TiVo message saying that "...my cable lineup has changed from my original guided-setup selection of &^&$1*&&" (yes, that is more or less what it said -- a bunch of garbledegook for my cable provider). I forced a call to TiVo and received the message again.

In both cases, I was prompted to continue with cable setup, and then told that I wasn't using cable so it didn't apply to me. I have 2 cablecards, so I'm definitely using cable.  My requested programs all recorded fine for me this evening and my channel lineups all appear correct.

Any ideas from the peanut gallery about "message #61" and what it means?


----------



## Sprk Jonz (Jul 26, 2005)

Anyone else have this problem? I received the 8.3 Update and I lost an HD Channel (MOJOHD). The cable company refreshed the signal (or something) but it didn't fix it. I've done some searching in this forum and but I found little on this subject.

Thanks,
Spark Jonz

Series 3 Tivo
Time Warner Cable Cards
Orange County, CA


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Sprk Jonz said:


> Anyone else have this problem? I received the 8.3 Update and I lost an HD Channel (MOJOHD). The cable company refreshed the signal (or something) but it didn't fix it. I've done some searching in this forum and but I found little on this subject.
> 
> Thanks,
> Spark Jonz
> ...


Los Angeles Time Warner customer here, with 8.3 on a S3 TiVo. I still have MOJOHD, on channel 422. Watching it right now.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Jun 24, 2000)

Both my Series 3's updated over the weekend.


----------



## mxfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Sprk Jonz said:


> Anyone else have this problem? I received the 8.3 Update and I lost an HD Channel (MOJOHD). The cable company refreshed the signal (or something) but it didn't fix it. I've done some searching in this forum and but I found little on this subject.


I'm not sure the 2 are related. It could have been related to the reboot. Either way, it's the cable co's fault. I had the same problem with one HD station (I even think it was MOJO) on both of my cards. The resolution was to have the cards swapped from one slot to another and have the cable co. re-enter the card information into their system. This did the trick. Unfortunately, it required having a truck roll to my house. Annoying. Anyway, the problem was resolved. I have a brother in the same area with an S3 and he is currently having the same issue with a different station than I had. But all the rest work fine.

Bottom line, keep fighting with the cable co.

--MXFanatic


----------



## cstar (Sep 18, 2002)

Got 8.3 last week.

Tonight when I turned on the tivo, all channels where black. Rewinding through a currently recording show showed all black too. Other tvs in the house were working fine. On the Tivo Central screen the animated background was missing and instead was black.

I restarted and everything is now back to normal including the shows that were recording before the restart.

Something strange is up with this 8.3.

Joe.


----------



## WebG (Jan 31, 2005)

WebG said:


> I don't know if my issue is related to my 8.3 update on my S3 unit, but I received the download yesterday (YEAH!). This morning I received a TiVo message saying that "...my cable lineup has changed from my original guided-setup selection of &^&$1*&&" (yes, that is more or less what it said -- a bunch of garbledegook for my cable provider). I forced a call to TiVo and received the message again.
> 
> In both cases, I was prompted to continue with cable setup, and then told that I wasn't using cable so it didn't apply to me. I have 2 cablecards, so I'm definitely using cable.  My requested programs all recorded fine for me this evening and my channel lineups all appear correct.
> 
> Any ideas from the peanut gallery about "message #61" and what it means?


Got an answer from TiVo. Luckily (a) the CSR was helpful and persistent in finding an answer as quickly as she could, and (b) the people she spoke with knew of this issue and did say that it was related to the software update. Based on what she said and my situation, I'll say that it looks like TiVo simply lost the cable provider information and it needs to be readded.

*THE SOLUTION:*

Go to SETTINGS / CHANNEL SETUP / CHANNEL LIST to view your current list of available channels.

Press enter, then press THUMBS DOWN three times, then press enter. This will force the channel setup process of the guided setup, allowing you to reset your preferred cable provider. It took about 15-20 minutes for TiVo to work it's way through some data, call up the TiVo service and sort itself out. Your TiVo will be unusable during this time, just as it would be during this portion of guided setup. So be prepared to not do this during prime recording times in your household.

When it was done, I had to go back through the channel list and unselect the channels that I had previously unselected from my preferred channel list. For the most part, my previous selections had stayed correct, there just needed to be some tweaking. Previously saved recordings played back fine; recordings scheduled to start I did this went off without a hitch.


----------



## gostan (Oct 6, 2002)

8.3 arrrived early Sunday morning here in Boston.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

I got mine sometime over the weekend.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

Does anyone not have 8.3 yet?

I have been w/out my S3 for a couple of weeks and when I connected the new one yesterday it read 8.1.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

tase2 said:


> Does anyone not have 8.3 yet?
> 
> I have been w/out my S3 for a couple of weeks and when I connected the new one yesterday it read 8.1.


Sounds like a new poll.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

rdrrepair said:


> Sounds like a new poll.


Nah-no need for a poll 

I just didn't see any recent complaining about not having 8.3, so I was just looking for say 1 other person to confirm they had not received it either, so I know I am not alone.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

tase2 said:


> Nah-no need for a poll
> 
> I just didn't see any recent complaining about not having 8.3, so I was just looking for say 1 other person to confirm they had not received it either, so I know I am not alone.


I have 8.3, I just still have the one with the "L" in it. But the fact that not everybody has still received 8.3 is somewhat reassuring that they will get around to giving me the "correct" version.

I've got to really stop worrying about this.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

lcann44 said:


> I have 8.3, I just still have the one with the "L" in it. But the fact that not everybody has still received 8.3 is somewhat reassuring that they will get around to giving me the "correct" version.
> 
> I've got to really stop worrying about this.


Well if you look around at all the Threads I have started in this section in the last 3 weeks, you will see I really need to find a support group.

I have got to stop obsessing about all these issues. 

BTW-is there anyone who does not have any version of 8.3 besides me?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Only 8.1. Like tase2, this was a replacement TiVo that was hooked up on Monday.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

CrispyCritter said:


> Only 8.1. Like tase2, this was a replacement TiVo that was hooked up on Monday.


OK I feel better.

Just curious, is you clock working?

Another replacement recipient (refurbs) had the same issue as me, our clocks will not display. I'm just wondering if it is a pattern?


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

Brad Smith said:


> Well, unfortunately 8.3 has made the pixelation and momentary loss of audio *worse* than before. This is really starting to get annoying.


I just got 8.3 on Monday - and the user interface has sped up very nicely...and suddenly I am getting pixellation and audio dropouts ever since...correllation?

Jim


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My pixelation went away after a few days (like 2 or so).


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

I have had some rather serious pixelization and loss of audio issues on the local ABC affiliate, which I receive OTA because Cox OKC does not have the rights to retransmit their HD feeds. On Lost last night, the PQ and audio were both perfect until the last 10 minutes when the problems started and kept getting worse, until there was no audio and the video was virtually unwatchable when there were about three minutes to go. EXACTLY the same thing had happened at the same time on this weeks Boston Legal. The problem does seem to be worse since I got 8.3 but I cant swear to that.

I checked out the signal strength of the ABC station but it was exactly the same as the CBS and NBC affiliates signals, whose PQ and audio have been perfect. Isnt it likely that this is a TiVo issue?


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> My pixelation went away after a few days (like 2 or so).


I haven't noticed any audio dropouts/pixelation issues in my recent recordings. I got them all the time previously (every 5 to 10 minutes on some recordings). I will have to record some shows off other channels to be sure. Could this issue have been fixed in 8.3 I wonder?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm not sure if this can be pinned on 8.3 but it seems to have begun at about the same time and I'd like to hear from anyone else that might be experiencing the same issue.

While watching some (not all...in fact not most) programs there appears to be a video signal loss. This happens when the program goes to black between scenes (again, not always). The signal loss is apparent because our HD LCD TV briefly displays the connection symbol in the upper right half of the screen as it does when it's first turned on or if we switch between video sources. It is in the recording and can be replicated upon another playback.

We have our S3 TiVo connected directly to the TV via component cables. The audio is connected to our home theater via an optical/digital cable. There is no audio loss at the time of the video signal loss.

It happened repeatedly in the last two episodes of "Numb3rs" and again in the most recent episode of "Medium". It has happened in other shows when they go to black as well (specifically within the show, not when they go to commercial break, etc). But again, not in all shows and not always within a particular show.

It's annoying to have the little box pop up in the middle of a show and it appears to have started after the 8.3 update. 

We have seen the menu response times speed up considerably since 8.3 :up:

Just wanted to find out if anyone has seen this momentary signal loss as well...or might it be our TV? 

*Edit: Should have mentioned that we're on Comcast. *


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

The audio and video dropouts had all but stopped. Then after 8.3 they started again. I have seen the black box the previous poster is talking about. Saw it tonight on ER. This is something new I haven't seen before. The severe Video/Audio dropouts happen Only on High Def Digital channels like HBOHD and DSCHD. 

I can't say for sure if it's not Comcast, because I had the same issue on the old operating system and it eventually went away. I'm confident they (whoever they are) will fix it with time. But they need to know it's happening so therefore I guess count me in too. 8.3 seems to have made things worse.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Since 8.3 my S3 has been having a few audio dropouts/pixelation problems with both cable and OTA stations. Never had any problems before 8.3.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

I just noticed yesterday that with 8.3 you can now pause live TV while the channel grid is up. That was broken in 8.1.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

I still have 8.1.1-01


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

tase2 said:


> I still have 8.1.1-01


And I still have 8.3.1L 

I guess I'd rather be in my shoes then yours.  Maybe next week.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

tase2 said:


> I still have 8.1.1-01


Do not feel alone. Same here.


----------



## VicV_1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I had downloaded Casino Royale from Amazon.com Unbox. I went to look for it tonight and it was gone. Plus a few of my recorded TV programs. I think this happened when I got the 8.3 update. Has anyone had this same experience? I think Tivo or Amazon.com should give me a free download.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

VicV_1 said:


> I had downloaded Casino Royale from Amazon.com Unbox. I went to look for it tonight and it was gone. Plus a few of my recorded TV programs. I think this happened when I got the 8.3 update. Has anyone had this same experience? I think Tivo or Amazon.com should give me a free download.


I doubt it has to do with the 8.3 update. More likely your TiVo is close to being full of shows set as keep until I delete and the rental and shows were deleted to make room for new recordings. You can check your Recording History in the To Do list to see why it was deleted. You can try and see if Amazon will reimburse you, but they might not.

In the future if you rent a movie you should change the keep until date until 30 days later to keep it from being deleted before other stuff since it only defaults to keeping it for 2 days before the rental becomes eligible for deletion.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

morac said:


> I doubt it has to do with the 8.3 update. More likely your TiVo is close to being full of shows set as keep until I delete and the rental and shows were deleted to make room for new recordings.


Also, the Amazon rentals expire after 30 days even if unwatched (24 hours if watched). If it was a purchase rather than a rental, you can redownload it.



> _You can check your Recording History in the To Do list to see why it was deleted._


That doesn't work for me -- IIRC, the programs get filed in RH according to their recording date, rather than their deletion date, and my Recording History seldom goes back far enough to cover programs that were deleted due to lack of room.


----------



## cathylynnfarrell (May 7, 2004)

I just got my 8.3 overnight.

It's amusing to read this thread....in another thread a few weeks ago I asked "what is 8.3?" because everyone was talking about it and I had no clue! LOL!  

Anyway, try to be patient....it's coming!!!!


----------



## VicV_1 (Feb 5, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> Also, the Amazon rentals expire after 30 days even if unwatched (24 hours if watched). If it was a purchase rather than a rental, you can redownload it.
> 
> That doesn't work for me -- IIRC, the programs get filed in RH according to their recording date, rather than their deletion date, and my Recording History seldom goes back far enough to cover programs that were deleted due to lack of room.


 I got an email from amazon.com telling me how to get my rental movie back without paying for it again. It was only 10 days since i downloaded it and I had plenty of space on hard drive to record more programs. I guess its one of those mystery things that caused this to happen. Chalk one up for Amazon.com.


----------



## wgw (May 16, 2007)

worachj said:


> Since 8.3 my S3 has been having a few audio dropouts/pixelation problems with both cable and OTA stations. Never had any problems before 8.3.


I've had a lot of audio dropouts/pixelation from cable HD for the past week as well. I thought it was just Charter cable. 8.3.1 was installed 5/13.


----------



## hddude55 (Jan 5, 2007)

I had very few issues with my first Series3 for three months until receving 8.3. Frequent and sustained audio drop-outs and pixelation magically appeared shortly thereafter. TiVo sent a replacement unit this week and it's still on 8.1. I kind of wish it wouldn't get updated to 8.3 since all is working well, even though there is no proof that 8.3 is the culprit.


----------



## sdurgin (Jun 6, 2004)

WebG said:


> Got an answer from TiVo. Luckily (a) the CSR was helpful and persistent in finding an answer as quickly as she could, and (b) the people she spoke with knew of this issue and did say that it was related to the software update. Based on what she said and my situation, I'll say that it looks like TiVo simply lost the cable provider information and it needs to be readded.
> 
> *THE SOLUTION:*
> 
> ...


Same message here with 2 Series 2 and my series 3. Pretty much have just ignored it as I don't think it has caused any service interruption.

Walked through the above described process, which the tivo prompts you through, on one Series 2.

One other thing cropped up the series 3, it has lost program info for 404 (NBC HD here on Time Warner cable in LA (San Fernando Valley).

I noticed that the series 2 taht I ran channel set up on did not include 404 in the refreshed lineup.

Any ideas? I'm not redoing channel lineup on the series 3 until I know that it won't screw anything up. Had enough trouble with cable card installs already!


----------



## sdurgin (Jun 6, 2004)

sdurgin said:


> Same message here with 2 Series 2 and my series 3. Pretty much have just ignored it as I don't think it has caused any service interruption.
> 
> Walked through the above described process, which the tivo prompts you through, on one Series 2.
> 
> ...


Just redid the channel lineup set up. Previously I always had to force the issue by saying no when asked if I get such and such on channel 26 etc. This would lead to a choice of three lineups available. Here in Los Angeles west valley the proper selection was "extended digital rebuild." That was the current lineup following the merger of systems here.

Tonight, "extended digital rebuild" is no longer available, and "extended digital" does not include 404. Apparently a Time Warner issue, but I'll be calling Tivo.

Without 404 in the lineup there is no program data, without the data there are no recordings....


----------



## cheviot (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello all,

I've been a long time Tivo subscriber (since 2001) and finally entered the modern age with a Series 3 this weekend. It's been a very long time since I've had to worry about software updates so I'm curious how long you might think it will take for me to get the upgrade to 8.3.


----------



## Ron Tobin (May 13, 2004)

cheviot said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been a long time Tivo subscriber (since 2001) and finally entered the modern age with a Series 3 this weekend. It's been a very long time since I've had to worry about software updates so I'm curious how long you might think it will take for me to get the upgrade to 8.3.


Difficult to answer. Many of us waited for weeks, and now they seem to be sending the upgrade in mass. Maybe you'll get lucky and get it in a few days.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

wgw said:


> I've had a lot of audio dropouts/pixelation from cable HD for the past week as well. I thought it was just Charter cable. 8.3.1 was installed 5/13.





worachj said:


> Since 8.3 my S3 has been having a few audio dropouts/pixelation problems with both cable and OTA stations. Never had any problems before 8.3.


 We have seen a similar problem as well and we have Comcast. The audio dropouts and pixelation are very brief, always on a cable HD channel and were not there prior to 8.3.

We are also experiencing a sporadic video signal dropout when a program goes to black. (Again on cable HD shows.) It happens during the program and not going into or out of a commercial break and not always when the show goes to black, but often enough to be very annoying. It happens on different shows from different HD channels. We can tell the video signal has been lost by our TV when the small input source box briefly appears on screen - as it does when we change between video inputs.

Another very odd thing has also occurred. Several semi-opaque green bands of "interference" have suddenly shown up on screen (near the top) while watching an HD show. If we stop the program (go back into the menu) and restart it the "interference" goes away. (Turning the TV on/off has no effect.) Replaying the show at the point where the interference started does not cause it to return. We've only seen this twice, but both times since the 8.3 upgrade. Very weird.  If it happens again I'll post a picture (if I can figure out how  )

We also installed an eSATA drive the same day we received 8.3 so that may or may not enter into the mix.

Are there enough issues like this to start a separate thread which would allow us to compile some info and narrow down the source/cause? We'd be very interested in hearing from others with similar problems so we can try to sort them out.

*Edit: After some back-and-forth with the eSATA drive's manufacturer it appears that our new drive may be bad. Their tech said it sounds like a bad " read write head". It's a WD and he said it's rare but does happen. So we're going to do an exchange for a Seagate DB35 and see if that clears things up.*


----------



## cheviot (Apr 9, 2007)

Ron Tobin said:


> Difficult to answer. Many of us waited for weeks, and now they seem to be sending the upgrade in mass. Maybe you'll get lucky and get it in a few days.


I got very lucky. It arrived last night


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

I got it overnight also; they must finally be cleaning up all the loose-end TiVos!


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

CrispyCritter said:


> I got it overnight also; they must finally be cleaning up all the loose-end TiVos!


I got 8.3L way back on April 26th, and just this morning (May 25) i finally got 8.3 without the L.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

I got mine this week and everything is going fine. No pixelation, no jumps on fast forwarding, etc. I have Fios. One thing I did notice in System Information is Tivo to Go is listed with "i, i, i" by it. Has this always been there?


----------



## Ron Tobin (May 13, 2004)

I also noticed that, since the upgrade, the name I gave to my Tivo, via the Tivo.com website, has now disappeared. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

kas25 said:


> I got mine this week and everything is going fine. No pixelation, no jumps on fast forwarding, etc. I have Fios. One thing I did notice in System Information is Tivo to Go is listed with "i, i, i" by it. Has this always been there?


It's been that way on the S3's since they're release. When/if that changes to "a,a,a" we'll know hell has frozen over TiVoToGo and MRV are active.


----------

